# The Masters 2018



## ger147 (Apr 2, 2018)

Well it's finally here, Masters week!!

Time for another trip down Magnolia Lane to see who will slip on the iconic Green jacket.

I don't know about anyone else but I can't wait.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 2, 2018)

Me too. Don't care about people needing to be 'invited' or coverage not starting till 8pm or whatever. It's a cracking event at one of the most astoundingly picturesque courses that's ever been on the telly. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2018)

My favorite major of the year, can't wait until Thursday

Im earlies Friday but ill just come to work tired and watch every minute.. 

could be the best masters for a generation with a very strong field plus woods back

nice to see poulter make it aswell.

I love sitting there with sky golf on the big screen and then my laptop on with amen corner selected


----------



## Sharktooth (Apr 2, 2018)

Really looking forward to it and just stuck a fiver on Poulter at 60/1 to make it more interesting...


----------



## HughJars (Apr 2, 2018)

Casey for the win

Places filled by Rose, Kooch, Aphibarnrat


----------



## IanM (Apr 2, 2018)

Canâ€™t wait. A few wee bets, drinks and snacks ready.... my wife says if I sit in my Masters Chair to watch it, she may have to kill me!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2018)

Will look forward to Saturday evening when BBC coverage starts - the week Sky build up is embarrassingly overhyped. Dragging the heck out of the coverage


----------



## Golfmmad (Apr 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will look forward to Saturday evening when BBC coverage starts - the week Sky build up is embarrassingly overhyped. Dragging the heck out of the coverage
		
Click to expand...

Oooo, you're such a misery at times!

It's the greatest golfing spectacle of them all and I'll be watching as many minutes as I can, be it on BBC or Sky.

Bring it (all) on!

:thup:


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2018)

Golfmmad said:



			Oooo, you're such a misery at times!

It's the greatest golfing spectacle of them all and I'll be watching as many minutes as I can, be it on BBC or Sky.

Bring it (all) on!

:thup:
		
Click to expand...

At times? Heâ€™s always puts a downer on anything half exciting!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			At times? Heâ€™s always puts a downer on anything half exciting!
		
Click to expand...

Do you really think watching someone hit balls on a range or listening to someoneâ€™s brother is exciting ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 2, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do you really think watching someone hit balls on a range or listening to someoneâ€™s brother is exciting ?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s better than watching judge rinder... deal or no deal or eastenders ...

Builds excitement


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 2, 2018)

Never watched on the range before and really enjoying it, chance to see the players in a different environment.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 2, 2018)

Drive chip putt is a great a watch. The stars of our future.
The girls 12/13yrs drive comp young lady just won it at 237yds... &#128580;


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 2, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Drive chip putt is a great a watch. The stars of our future.
The girls 12/13yrs drive comp young lady just won it at 237yds... &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

If she joined the forum she would soon enough be hitting it 337yds...


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 2, 2018)

This year looks like it could be really great with quite a few players hitting form at the same time. 
Bar all stocked up and the " do not disturb " sign ready to put on my man cave door :whoo:


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 2, 2018)

I'll watch every second of it that I'm home. The more the better, you only get four majors a year, why would some people not bother with Thursday and Friday and wait for the BBC on Saturday, I don't get it. 

Missing the Friday though, Cardiff away. Come on Wanderers.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 2, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Drive chip putt is a great a watch. The stars of our future.
The girls 12/13yrs drive comp young lady just won it at 237yds... &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

Some great putting as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s better than watching judge rinder... deal or no deal or eastenders ...

Builds excitement
		
Click to expand...

Builds excitement?  I thought everyone knew the tournament doesn't start until the back nine on Sunday; how does watching people on the range build excitement for that?  It's simply Sky desperate to overhype the backside out of it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Builds excitement?  I thought everyone knew the tournament doesn't start until the back nine on Sunday; how does watching people on the range build excitement for that?  *It's simply Sky desperate to overhype the backside out of it.*

Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s what theyâ€™ve done with the PL coverage,milking it for every last oz.

Did you see Redknapp talking to Alli after yesterdayâ€™s game?

It was so cringeworthy and embarrassing.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Thatâ€™s what theyâ€™ve done with the PL coverage,milking it for every last oz.

*Did you see Redknapp talking to Alli after yesterdayâ€™s game?*

It was so cringeworthy and embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Are you seriously asking me that?  :rofl:

I see they're now asking Kaymer how importance perseverance is in golf; the quality of interviewing is laughable.  Only amusing bit was Faldo messing up giving one kid a trophy and excusing himself with the comment "It's a long time since I've been at a prize giving".


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Drive chip putt is a great a watch. The stars of our future.
The girls 12/13yrs drive comp young lady just won it at 237yds... &#128580;
		
Click to expand...

wow if I get one out of the screws, down wind, on rock hard fairway, I can beat her.:whoo:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 2, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are you seriously asking me that?  :rofl:

I see they're now asking Kaymer how importance perseverance is in golf; the quality of interviewing is laughable.  Only amusing bit was Faldo messing up giving one kid a trophy and excusing himself with the comment "It's a long time since I've been at a prize giving".
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Blue


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 2, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			Sorry Blue  

Click to expand...

No you're not you git :ears:  :cheers:


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 2, 2018)

Not a huge golf watcher but I'm looking forward to this one. I've made sure I'm not busy this weekend so I can watch it all. Got small bets on five different guys so hopefully at least one of them is still playing on the Sunday!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Builds excitement?  I thought everyone knew the tournament doesn't start until the back nine on Sunday; how does watching people on the range build excitement for that?  It's simply Sky desperate to overhype the backside out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Well you and Phil can tune in Sunday for the back 9 whilst the rest of us enjoy every minute of the tournament ..

Pair of killjoys


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2018)

To be honest, I dislike the build up to any event - any sport.
I'll watch as much of the real action as I can but all the hype and conjecture before hand....you can keep it.
Sends me to sleep.
It gets worse every year, almost as if the broadcasters have to provide "content" to justify them being there for the extended period of time.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Well you and Phil can tune in Sunday for the back 9 whilst the rest of us enjoy every minute of the tournament ..

Pair of killjoys
		
Click to expand...

Definitely, I'd rather watch a good build up to the Masters than Northampton vs Rochdale, or some naff netball game.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			To be honest, I dislike the build up to any event - any sport.
I'll watch as much of the real action as I can but all the hype and conjecture before hand....you can keep it.
Sends me to sleep.
It gets worse every year, almost as if the broadcasters have to provide "content" to justify them being there for the extended period of time.
		
Click to expand...

sky have launched an entire golf channel so they need to fill it... thing is its funny you don't have to watch the build up.. its not compulsory


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			sky have launched an entire golf channel so they need to fill it... thing is its funny you don't have to watch the build up.. its not compulsory
		
Click to expand...

Which is why I don't watch it.....
I've seen Tiger's chip on the 16th several times in the past, I don't need to see it another 40 times..


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Which is why I don't watch it.....
I've seen Tiger's chip on the 16th several times in the past, I don't need to see it another 40 times..
		
Click to expand...

I really donâ€™t understand people having an issue with it.. since the launch of sky golf these programmes only go on this channel whilst the rest of the channels carry on as normal

I could understand more if it kicked something off the telly but it doesnâ€™t

So itâ€™s a case of if you donâ€™t want to watch then you donâ€™t (like you just said)

But people just love moaning about it


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 3, 2018)

NowTV weeks pass purchased.
Â£12.99.
Cheaper than a subscription


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Itâ€™s better than watching judge rinder... deal or no deal or eastenders ...

Builds excitement
		
Click to expand...

If the choice came down to watching balls being hit on the range or Grannyvision...

The off button would be my choice...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 3, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			NowTV weeks pass purchased.
Â£12.99.
Cheaper than a subscription


Click to expand...

I was thinking about doing that, then I remembered the chances of the missus giving me the TV for four straight evenings are slim. So I'll be watching on the iPad.


----------



## Svenska (Apr 3, 2018)

Spieth has put himself right in the mix for this now. The man is a beast around here and you could get him at 17/1 at the start of last week which was a gift. There's so many in form for this and it's genuinely too tough to call, I wanted an in form Spieth onside though. My other fancies from various antepost bets are Alex Noren who is such a relentless player at the minute, Patrick Cantlay and Bryson DeChambeau who both showed glimpses of being suited to Augusta previously but the chances of winning are obviously against them. A place would be more than pleasant though and both have temped me again in the first round leader market. 

I've also some bets on Brian Harman when he was 150/1 at the start of the year, silly price for a lefty who stats wise ticks a lot of boxes and he loves to be involved in the very best tournaments. Only negative is he isn't silly long off the tee but his approach play and short game is exceptional.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 3, 2018)

Svenska said:



			Spieth has put himself right in the mix for this now. The man is a beast around here and you could get him at 17/1 at the start of last week which was a gift. T*here's so many in form for this and it's genuinely too tough to call,* I wanted an in form Spieth onside though. My other fancies from various antepost bets are Alex Noren who is such a relentless player at the minute, Patrick Cantlay and Bryson DeChambeau who both showed glimpses of being suited to Augusta previously but the chances of winning are obviously against them. A place would be more than pleasant though and both have temped me again in the first round leader market. 

I've also some bets on Brian Harman when he was 150/1 at the start of the year, silly price for a lefty who stats wise ticks a lot of boxes and he loves to be involved in the very best tournaments. Only negative is he isn't silly long off the tee but his approach play and short game is exceptional.
		
Click to expand...

I agree completely!
I've just been doing some reading about the Masters, and you could make a case for any of the following: Johnson, McIlroy, Tiger, Speith, Thomas, Mickleson, Watson, Stenson, add to those an assortment of Englishmen in the shapes of Casey, Rose, Poulter, Fleetwood and even Hatton being touted for chances. Weirdly enough, Garcia isn't being given much of a chance. 
Any of those lot would rightly be in for a shout, but what chance an outsider coming in and nicking it?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 3, 2018)

The Masters Youtube channel is killing it. Load of new content going on daily - player diaries, masters stories, Tiger talking about playing Amen Corner, the final round broadcasts, some old footage of Jack, Arnie and Gary telling stories, focus on some of the amateur players, the drive chip and putt, some really good stuff. Very impressed.

So excited for this week - so many players playing well, this could be one of the best Masters in a long time. Can quite easily reel of a list of names who could win it. Would love to see Tiger, Rory, DJ and Phil battling it out on Sunday though, that would be awesome.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 3, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			I agree completely!
I've just been doing some reading about the Masters, and you could make a case for any of the following: Johnson, McIlroy, Tiger, Speith, Thomas, Mickleson, Watson, Stenson, add to those an assortment of Englishmen in the shapes of Casey, Rose, Poulter, Fleetwood and even Hatton being touted for chances. Weirdly enough, Garcia isn't being given much of a chance. 
Any of those lot would rightly be in for a shout, *but what chance an outsider coming in and nicking it?*

Click to expand...

Pretty high - think Willett, Immelmann, Schwarzel, Cabrera in last 10 yrs or so. Even Bubba (1st win) and Garcia were longish shots.

We all want a shootout with Speith, McIlroy, Woods, Johnson etc in it but that's unlikely so as long as there's a good battle back 9 Sunday like last year and some Speith ball in water type drama and not a procession to the jacket, doesn't really matter who's involved.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 3, 2018)

I'm hoping for a tight finish come Sunday, nothing worse than someone 10 shots clear after the 3rd round... unless it's someone I've put a bet on obviously


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 3, 2018)

As long as a Brit is in the mix, come Sunday evening, I'll be more than happy...

Tiger being in there, as well, would be equally welcome...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2018)

Really looking forward to it - especially Sunday evening.  My daughter and her boyfriend (he's an assistant pro and she's having a go at the game) plus Mrs SILH will be watching.  Mrs SILH introduction to golf was two months after we met - stayed up late with me watching Sandy win.  And she really enjoys masters Sunday.  So the four of us will be making an evening of it.


----------



## drdel (Apr 3, 2018)

I'd wager those of you who complain about Sky's Golf channel also whinge about how we're going to grow the game - at least they're giving golf exposure !!!


----------



## 94tegsi (Apr 3, 2018)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Drive chip putt is a great a watch. The stars of our future.
The girls 12/13yrs drive comp young lady just won it at 237yds... &#63044;
		
Click to expand...

There is a young girl (11ys - Julianna Peterson) and her dad who is her coach and ex long drive competitor who I follow on Instagram who are looking to qualify for this next year and she already drives it 260+ yds  . Crazy. Although she does seem a taller, well developed girl which must help.


----------



## Roops (Apr 3, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Which is why I don't watch it.....
I've seen Tiger's chip on the 16th several times in the past, I don't need to see it another 40 times..
		
Click to expand...

You've taken the words out of my mouth. So sick of seeing that chip, and all the other "amazing" shots over and over..........it's the shots this time that matter.........


----------



## Fish (Apr 3, 2018)

I enjoy watching them practice and specifically how they practice and what they do.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 3, 2018)

Roops said:



			You've taken the words out of my mouth. So sick of seeing that chip, and all the other "amazing" shots over and over..........it's the shots this time that matter.........
		
Click to expand...

You'd kinda think that only Tiger has ever pulled off amazing shots.

I wish him well in the Masters - I am very far from a 'fan boy' but he's been through the grinder (in the most part turning the handle himself) over the last few years and has done well to get to where he is now.  I'm hoping he re-invents himself as a humbler version of himself...he should.

meanwhile I will have to put up with my daughters BF watching with us - as he is most defo a 'fan boy'.

Think I'll go Kuchar - though his unintentional Tony Blair lookie-likey impression is a bit spooky at times,


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2018)

TBH its not my cup of tea, might watch a tiny bit, but if i don't see any, its not the end of the world.


----------



## HughJars (Apr 3, 2018)

drdel said:



			I'd wager those of you who complain about Sky's Golf channel also whinge about how we're going to grow the game - at least they're giving golf exposure !!!
		
Click to expand...

I whinge about how we're going to grow the game *because* all the golf is on Sky. 

Doesn't matter how they tart it up, hiding all the golf on satellite channels is largely responsible for the state the game is in now.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2018)

HughJars said:



			I whinge about how we're going to grow the game *because* all the golf is on Sky. 

Doesn't matter how they tart it up, hiding all the golf on satellite channels is largely responsible for the state the game is in now.
		
Click to expand...

Bingo - summed up perfectly 

The coverage on sat and Sunday on BBC will do more to grow the game than a weeks worth of on the range or in the car park that Sky show


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 3, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bingo - summed up perfectly 

The coverage on sat and Sunday on BBC will do more to grow the game than a weeks worth of on the range or in the car park that Sky show
		
Click to expand...

That may be the case, although i wouldn't ever give the bbc credit for their efforts for growing the game. They've made their feelings known in regards to how much they care about it.

That being said, sky are a paid for service and those that pay for it are generally happy with the extra content they get for it. I would always rather have sports on sky (whatever sport), than the stuff thats generally shown by bbc as they put more into it, other than Wimbledon (bbc cashcow).


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 3, 2018)

If it is down to a tv company to grow the game, what the heck are the RandA, and the PGA doing with all the money.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2018)

HughJars said:



			I whinge about how we're going to grow the game *because* all the golf is on Sky. 

Doesn't matter how they tart it up, hiding all the golf on satellite channels is largely responsible for the state the game is in now.
		
Click to expand...

Better that surely than two days coverage on BBC and nothing else. Sky are innovative and with different viewing options available to get coverage it's hardly hidden away. Indeed a lot of the best TV these days comes from Sky channels and no complaints when these programmes are on


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 4, 2018)

Although the current weather might make you minded to disagree, you know Spring has arrived  when you hear the first Sky v BBC argument of the year...


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As long as a Brit is in the mix, come Sunday evening, I'll be more than happy...

Tiger being in there, as well, would be equally welcome...
		
Click to expand...

This in spades. And let's hope the "Brit" is Casey. He likes Augusta, usually plays well and his game suits it.
Not a Tiger fan but would love to see him a couple off the lead going into Sunday.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Bingo - summed up perfectly 

The coverage on sat and Sunday on BBC will do more to grow the game than a weeks worth of on the range or in the car park that Sky show
		
Click to expand...

It wonâ€™t. Most kids will be in bed by 9 on a school night (Sunday) when the real action normally happens. The last round is the one shown again and again on replays in future years. All US majors can be on Sky but I would like the Oprn Championship to be on terrestrial (even though I LOVE sky sports)


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 4, 2018)

Captainron said:



			It wonâ€™t. Most kids will be in bed by 9 on a school night (Sunday) when the real action normally happens. The last round is the one shown again and again on replays in future years. All US majors can be on Sky but I would like the Oprn Championship to be on terrestrial (even though I LOVE sky sports)
		
Click to expand...

It's half term. My 8 year old has already convinced me she's watching it all lol


----------



## Captainron (Apr 4, 2018)

School holidays. Forgot about them


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2018)

HughJars said:



			I whinge about how we're going to grow the game *because* all the golf is on Sky. 

Doesn't matter how they tart it up, hiding all the golf on satellite channels is largely responsible for the state the game is in now.
		
Click to expand...

You talk as if Sky is this obscure unheard of outlet that nobody has. :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 4, 2018)

NLU have posted some really good podcasts already this week building up to The Masters. The one with Andy Johnson talking about the changes to the golf course was fascinating, as was the one with Bones.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			You talk as if Sky is this obscure unheard of outlet that nobody has. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

also in these days with Now TV passes etc if someone cant afford Â£10 to watch the masters I doubt they can even afford for their kids to take up the game.. its not a cheap sport to get into is it...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2018)

Actually rather enjoying watching some of the Highlights films on Sky of previous Masters.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 4, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Actually rather enjoying watching some of the Highlights films on Sky of previous Masters.
		
Click to expand...

plus the par 3 bit is really good to watch


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 4, 2018)

People actually bet on the par-3 competition. That's mad in my mind. Undoubtedly 2018 Masters should be a classic.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 4, 2018)

Steve Bamford said:



			People actually bet on the par-3 competition. That's mad in my mind. Undoubtedly 2018 Masters should be a classic.
		
Click to expand...

You'd be gutted if your pick was about to win and he let his son putt out on the last.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2018)

Watched a bit of the Driver, Chip and Putt comp.  But couldn't get away from a bit of a feeling that these kids (and their dads) were taking it all a bit too seriously...


----------



## User2021 (Apr 4, 2018)

So much hype and expectation this year.

Hopefully it lives up to the billing


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2018)

Wait til 7 pm, then moan til 8 about lack of coverage, watch an hour of it, fall asleep, repeat for 4 days.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wait til 7 pm, then moan til 8 about lack of coverage, watch an hour of it, fall asleep, repeat for 4 days.
		
Click to expand...

I have access to the US NBC Masters coverage. Should see more of the golf, but have to put up with American ads.


----------



## hairball_89 (Apr 4, 2018)

Really looking forward to this now. Stupidly managed to book my wedding day for the Saturday, but the (new) Mrs will be asleep by the time it gets exciting on Sunday night!

Bets on Rory, Stenson, Bubba and Fleetwood. But Rickie Fowler is bound to win it - have put money on him for in the majors the last year or so, so now i haven't it's clearly his time!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			I have access to the US NBC Masters coverage. Should see more of the golf, but have to put up with American ads. 

Click to expand...

I doubt it. The coverage is limited by Augusta National, not the broadcaster.


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 4, 2018)

An extra hour of par 3 coverage on the masters youtube channel, starting at 7 i think.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 4, 2018)

hairball_89 said:



			but the (new) Mrs will be asleep by the time it gets exciting on Sunday night!
		
Click to expand...

You is doing it wrong.


----------



## Slab (Apr 4, 2018)

Two hours into today's range coverage



Its freakin great


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I doubt it. The coverage is limited by Augusta National, not the broadcaster.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I didn't know that. Do you know why they limit it?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Really? I didn't know that. Do you know why they limit it?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are stuck up their own backsides.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Because they are stuck up their own backsides.
		
Click to expand...

It's golf... so you're probably right.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 4, 2018)

Slab said:



			Two hours into today's range coverage



Its freakin great
		
Click to expand...

Watched about 20mins earlier on - as I had beforehand thought 'what _is _the point' - I actually found it very interesting.  Might well watch some of the par 3 comp this evening.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Because they are stuck up their own backsides.
		
Click to expand...




Lazkir said:



			It's golf... so you're probably right.
		
Click to expand...

It's only a few years ago, not sure exactly when, that they allowed coverage of the front 9 apart from the final round....
The only reason there isn't wall to wall coverage is because the Masters won't allow it.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Apr 4, 2018)

Watching the coverage in Spain Thurs & Fri after playing in the morning. Back home to take over the couch & TV for Sat & Sun evening. Essential viewing for any golfer, especially after our winter in UK. C'mon Justin...! :cheers:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched a bit of the Driver, Chip and Putt comp.  But couldn't get away from a bit of a feeling that these kids (and their dads) were taking it all a bit too seriously...
		
Click to expand...

Why wouldn't they. Very young and have battled through a number of qualifiers to get to Augusta and a massive stage in front of big crowds and TV. Why wouldn't they take it seriously? Daft to think they'd jut rock up and take it like a knockabout at their own country club


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2018)

Yep, it's like Wimbledon only allowing coverage from the 3rd set, or the second half of the FA cup final. How about 3/4 of a superbowl? 2nd lap of the Grand National? 
I promised myself I would not get annoyed with it this year, but no, failed early, and it's not even started. 
Augusta Nationsl seriously need a reality check.  A tin pot club holding the golfing world to ransom. Pathetic.


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 4, 2018)

Just watching the coverage and Poults on the â€˜Zen Greenâ€™. 
Just asked the missus for one..... second word was off ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Yep, it's like Wimbledon only allowing coverage from the 3rd set, or the second half of the FA cup final. How about 3/4 of a superbowl? 2nd lap of the Grand National? 
I promised myself I would not get annoyed with it this year, but no, failed early, and it's not even started. 
Augusta Nationsl seriously need a reality check.  A tin pot club holding the golfing world to ransom. Pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

How confusing.. some on here say the comp doesnâ€™t even begin until the back 9 on Sunday so why do we even need to watch the rest........


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 4, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Just watching the coverage and Poults on the â€˜Zen Greenâ€™. 
Just asked the missus for one..... second word was off ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Why would she want you to have your own Poulter?


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Apr 4, 2018)

Karl102 said:



			Just watching the coverage and Poults on the â€˜Zen Greenâ€™. 
Just asked the missus for one..... second word was off ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I need a Zen green.... looked, could not find a price.. yes its gonna be an expensive one 
(also my missus also said off  )


----------



## elliottlale (Apr 4, 2018)

is there anywhere you can watch the par 3 or range coverage online, or is it just on Sky?


----------



## Capella (Apr 4, 2018)

elliottlale said:



			is there anywhere you can watch the par 3 or range coverage online, or is it just on Sky?
		
Click to expand...

There is supposed to be a live stream on the Masters website, but I don't see it yet (might also be that it is only watch-able from the US, even though it doesn't say ... I know I was able to watch the Amen Corner footage on the Masters website in the past couple of years)


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 4, 2018)

Capella said:



			There is supposed to be a live stream on the Masters website, but I don't see it yet (might also be that it is only watch-able from the US, even though it doesn't say ... I know I was able to watch the Amen Corner footage on the Masters website in the past couple of years)
		
Click to expand...

If it's US only, just install a free vpn such as windscribe and it will be fine.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 4, 2018)

Oohya. Did anyone see Tony Finau? What a fud! Think he dislocated his ankle then popped I back in place.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Because they are stuck up their own backsides.
		
Click to expand...




Lazkir said:



			It's golf... so you're probably right.
		
Click to expand...

That had to hurt like hell. My ankle's killing me just thinking about it..


----------



## fundy (Apr 4, 2018)

Imurg said:



			That had to hurt like hell. My ankle's killing me just thinking about it..
		
Click to expand...

hes reacted exactly how I did last summer. 5 days later I finally got to A&E and told how stupid I was


----------



## thesheriff (Apr 4, 2018)

Did Tony Finau really just dislocate his ankle celebrating a HOI and pop it back in on live telly?????


----------



## Imurg (Apr 4, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Did Tony Finau really just dislocate his ankle celebrating a HOI and pop it back in on live telly?????
		
Click to expand...

Yep!


----------



## Cherry13 (Apr 4, 2018)

The main event is going to struggle to live up to this....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2018)

What a moment for Nicklaus's grandson. What a swing, what a hole in one.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 4, 2018)

Absolutely brilliant &#128514; &#128514; &#128514;


----------



## Kraxx68 (Apr 4, 2018)

What an event on its own this par 3 comp is... just a nice little teaser to the main event... hope Finau's ok... ouch...


----------



## CliveW (Apr 4, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What a moment for Nicklaus's grandson. What a swing, what a hole in one.
		
Click to expand...

If you're going to have a hole in one, that's the way to do it!!!


----------



## hovis (Apr 4, 2018)

thesheriff said:



			Did Tony Finau really just dislocate his ankle celebrating a HOI and pop it back in on live telly?????
		
Click to expand...

how embarrassing.  at least he was man enough to pop it back in himself.  i would have lay on the floor sobbing like a girl


----------



## pieface (Apr 4, 2018)

What a great watch tonight, Nicklaus' grandson making that hole in one was brilliant, great to see the old boys playing well.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 4, 2018)

Loved the Par 3 tonight, great viewing. Jack's grandson's hole in one topped it off brilliantly.

Just a shame they've ruined the broadcast with this dull as dishwater Phil Kenyon piece. I'm sure he's a great coach but he's no Butch Harmon when it comes to being a TV personality that's for sure.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 4, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Loved the Par 3 tonight, great viewing. Jack's grandson's hole in one topped it off brilliantly.

Just a shame they've ruined the broadcast with this dull as dishwater Phil Kenyon piece. I'm sure he's a great coach but he's no Butch Harmon when it comes to being a TV personality that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™s just given better lessons for amateurs to learn from than any of the sky shot centre have in 5 years


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Heâ€™s just given better lessons for amateurs to learn from than any of the sky shot centre have in 5 years
		
Click to expand...

Here here. Very simply showed how much difference there is in breaks based on the pace of greens on a relatively small side slope. Aimpoint technology showed the break perfectly.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 4, 2018)

the piece about where you have to aim as apposed to the apex is great.   put that into my game last year.   

priceless info.


----------



## Capella (Apr 5, 2018)

Did anyone have any success with the live stream? It showed up on my tablet (not on my desktop pc, though), but when I clicked on it, it always told me it was unable to play the video. But I could not figure out if it was an issue with it being limited to the US (I tried a proxy server, but then the site would not load at all) or if the server was just swamped by too many requests at the same time. I found a nice highlights vid on YouTube this morning, so could catch up on some of the action (like Finau popping his ankle .. I'd say, it is either an injury he is well familiar with or the andrenalin hit from a hole in one is better than I thought ... ouch). Still, I would really like to be able to see the Amen Corner footage during the next few days (that was the one stream that has always been available worldwide, I'd be really mad if they changed that)


----------



## PieMan (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Just a shame they've ruined the broadcast with this dull as dishwater Phil Kenyon piece. I'm sure he's a great coach but he's no Butch Harmon when it comes to being a TV personality that's for sure.
		
Click to expand...

And he's a ginger - poor fella!! &#128514;


----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2018)

PieMan said:



			And he's a ginger - poor fella!! &#62978;
		
Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with being ginger, fatty


----------



## Wilson (Apr 5, 2018)

Do the players keep the same tee times for days 1&2? I can see todayâ€™s tee times, but nothing for Friday.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nope - try here: http://www.masters.com/en_US/players/pairings/index.html


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 5, 2018)

watched a bit of the par 3 last night and it saddened me to see how frail Jack looked. Looked like he could hardly walk.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Nope - try here: http://www.masters.com/en_US/players/pairings/index.html

Click to expand...

Ta, I missed the drop down to select the round.


----------



## *TQ* (Apr 5, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			watched a bit of the par 3 last night and it saddened me to see how frail Jack looked. Looked like he could hardly walk.
		
Click to expand...

Really in contrast to Gary as well who looks like he could feasibly be ten years younger than Jack rather than a few years older.

Still got it though hasn't he? Could have won last night!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 5, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			watched a bit of the par 3 last night and it saddened me to see how frail Jack looked. Looked like he could hardly walk.
		
Click to expand...

Said the same to my Missus. A bit worried about him if I'm honest. He didn't look good.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

*TQ* said:



			Really in contrast to Gary as well who looks like he could feasibly be ten years younger than Jack rather than a few years older.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if you've heard as he rarely mentions it, but it'll be the 500 sit ups a day he does 

Jack certainly looked frailer than previous years but he can still play, unbelievable control of the ball and that putting stroke still works.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

Free slots at 10.20 and 12.21 if anyone fancies a knock?


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 5, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Said the same to my Missus. A bit worried about him if I'm honest. He didn't look good.
		
Click to expand...

yes, the limp looked really bad.

Tom on the other hand looked a fit as a fiddle and still has it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What a moment for Nicklaus's grandson. What a swing, what a hole in one.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen it this morning on FB. Lovely smooth swing so a round of applause there for starters. However, you get a hole in one, it's at Augusta, with the crowds watching, your grandad is there to see it, your grandad is the most successful golfer of all time, the rest of the 3 ball is Tom Watson and Gary Player........if Carling did golf............

What a memory, I hope he managed to get a whole host of pictures from that.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:









Free slots at 10.20 and 12.21 if anyone fancies a knock?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant. Just laughed way to loud in a quiet office...


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:









Free slots at 10.20 and 12.21 if anyone fancies a knock?
		
Click to expand...

Gonna take some beating as best post. Very funny !!!!


----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Just seen it this morning on FB. Lovely smooth swing so a round of applause there for starters. However, you get a hole in one, it's at Augusta, with the crowds watching, your grandad is there to see it, your grandad is the most successful golfer of all time, the rest of the 3 ball is Tom Watson and Gary Player........if Carling did golf............

What a memory, I hope he managed to get a whole host of pictures from that.
		
Click to expand...

I liked the comment ''he'll never forget it and neither will his friends''


----------



## Marshy77 (Apr 5, 2018)

Gone for Thomas, Cantlay and Pieters e/w to 8 places. Only small bets.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:









Free slots at 10.20 and 12.21 if anyone fancies a knock?
		
Click to expand...

I'll play but only if it's a non qualifier as I don't want to go up 0.2 over the 2 rounds!


----------



## User62651 (Apr 5, 2018)

When is Lyle, Langer, Mize and O'Meara et al going to give someone else a go? Selfish - I'm sure they can get a game there most any time if they want to play the course so why not step aside and give a young guy in worlds top 100 an opportunity in the tournament?:angry:


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			When is Lyle, Langer, Mize and O'Meara et al going to give someone else a go? Selfish - I'm sure they can get a game there most any time if they want to play the course so why not step aside and give a young guy in worlds top 100 an opportunity in the tournament?:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Ego, whopping ego.


----------



## strum88 (Apr 5, 2018)

"Because of the qualifications, the Masters' field does not have a set size. This is important because it means older players with lifetime invitations are not taking spots from somebody who may have a better chance to compete."  Looks like it doesnt effect others getting in

had a few bets this year, gone for:
[TABLE="width: 205"]
[TR]
[TD]Justin Thomas[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Justin Rose[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Alex Noren[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Adam Scott[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Matt Kuchar[/TD]
[/TR]
[TR]
[TD]Kevin Chappell[/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]

Does anyone know if they will have the masters tv app for amen corner this year?


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			When is Lyle, Langer, Mize and O'Meara et al going to give someone else a go? Selfish - I'm sure they can get a game there most any time if they want to play the course so why not step aside and give a young guy in worlds top 100 an opportunity in the tournament?:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Their place in the tournament has no bearing on others whatsoever. 

Mize has made the cut in 3 of the last 4, Langer has 3 Top 25s in 5 years. Mark O'Meara is likely playing in his last. As for 'et al' then Freddie Couples has 6 top 20s in his last 7 efforts!

Many top 100 players havent anywhere near the recent record of those 'selfish' players...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			When is Lyle, Langer, Mize and O'Meara et al going to give someone else a go? Selfish - I'm sure they can get a game there most any time if they want to play the course so why not step aside and give a young guy in worlds top 100 an opportunity in the tournament?:angry:
		
Click to expand...

These guys aren't being selfish, the issue is the Masters management committee. They have chosen to make it a limited invite only field. As much as it is a great spectacle it shouldn't be classed as a major because of that. Make it a full strength field of 150 then it would deserve major status.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 5, 2018)

strum88 said:



			"Because of the qualifications, the Masters' field does not have a set size. This is important because it means older players with lifetime invitations are not taking spots from somebody who may have a better chance to compete."  Looks like it doesnt effect others getting in
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's but they always keep numbers low to allow a decent pace of play (in their eyes), you've got to think the 'past masters' aren't helping with pace of play and aren't competing, course is too long and tough to do a Tom Watson Turnberry thing. Too many good players miss out to yesterdays heroes.


----------



## Capella (Apr 5, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Their place in the tournament has no bearing on others whatsoever. 

Mize has made the cut in 3 of the last 4, Langer has 3 Top 25s in 5 years. Mark O'Meara is likely playing in his last. As for 'et al' then Freddie Couples has 6 top 20s in his last 7 efforts!

Many top 100 players havent anywhere near the recent record of those 'selfish' players...
		
Click to expand...

Langer and Couples are two players which I would never rule out in the Masters. And apart from that, having all the older players compete is one of the things that makes the Masters so special, so no matter how good or bad they play, I really would not want to miss seeing them play. Plus, as has been mentioned, even if they decide not to play, it has no influence on the other invitations, so they are not taking anything away from younger players.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 5, 2018)

Capella said:



			Langer and Couples are two players which I would never rule out in the Masters. And apart from that, having all the older players compete is one of the things that makes the Masters so special, so no matter how good or bad they play, I really would not want to miss seeing them play. Plus, as has been mentioned, even if they decide not to play, it has no influence on the other invitations, so they are not taking anything away from younger players.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 5, 2018)

Capella said:



			Langer and Couples are two players which I would never rule out in the Masters. And apart from that, having all the older players compete is one of the things that makes the Masters so special, so no matter how good or bad they play, I really would not want to miss seeing them play. Plus, as has been mentioned, even if they decide not to play, it has no influence on the other invitations, so they are not taking anything away from younger players.
		
Click to expand...

100% this

and it allows tiger to play for the rest of his career.. if it wasn't for this we wouldn't be on the verge of the best masters in history

just got my 50p bet on koepka refunded (each way) so 50p each way stuck on poulter.. paying 8 places .. bit of form atm so fingers crossed


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

Capella said:



			Langer and Couples are two players which I would never rule out in the Masters. And apart from that, having all the older players compete is one of the things that makes the Masters so special, so no matter how good or bad they play, I really would not want to miss seeing them play. Plus, as has been mentioned, even if they decide not to play, it has no influence on the other invitations, so they are not taking anything away from younger players.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - no different to the likes of O'Meara, Daly, Hamilton, Cink and Duval playing in The Open every year.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Agreed - no different to the likes of O'Meara, Daly, Hamilton, Cink and Duval playing in The Open every year.
		
Click to expand...

They can't play past 60. There is no limit at The Masters.

Personally, I think the exemption should be for 10 yrs only. Beyond that you end up with players turning up for a nice jolly and an ego rub, their golfing ability at that level having largely left them. Yes, I do remember Tom Watson at Turnberry but that was very much the exception and you do not base rules on exceptions.


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 5, 2018)

Glad to see the masters broadcasting Jack and Gary teeing off on twitter this year.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			and it allows tiger to play for the rest of his career.. if it wasn't for this we wouldn't be on the verge of the best masters in history
		
Click to expand...

Correction......best Masters that YOU can remember. Anyway, a ball hasn't been hit yet, it could be a total washout if 1 player runs away with it.


----------



## HowlingGale (Apr 5, 2018)

Just stuck a few playful each way bets on Justin Thomas, Alex Noreen and for a laugh Freddie C. Was between Freddie and Angel Cabrera.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 5, 2018)

I love the old boys trotting out. Personally I love the history of the game and feel the Masters is a real celebration of the sport. 

During the week you have people involved aged 7 to 70 years old. All enjoy it and I enjoy watching it. Itâ€™s a special thing and so rare in any sport, let alone arguably the joint biggest event in the sport. 

All this talk that the Masters is not a major because of its entry qualification is a load of old Nonsense. Ask the players and Iâ€™m pretty certain that the would 99% all say that the claret jug and green jacket are the biggest prizes in the sport. 

Ultimately the best in the world all get an invite, plus the best of yesteryear. 

Whatâ€™s the difference?

Appreciate that there is no formal qualifying, however you qualify by getting to the top 50 by plying your trade over the year and entire career. 

As I understand things the Masters committee also discourage much older champs from continuing to play. So again why the problem. 

I love seeing people like Watson, couples, cabrerra, etc 

And I will love watching Nickelson, Woods, scott, Garcia in 20 years time as well. 

Only annoying thing is the lack of full round coverage and Iâ€™d be interested to know why they donâ€™t allow it? 

Regardless itâ€™s somthing I personally love. The open and the masters are the two highlights of the year for me. Not  just for the competition (although that is essential) but for the sheer spectacle of the whole thing.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

I've just done a couple of request a bets on Sky. 66/1 for Bubba, DJ and JT to make 2+ eagles each sounds like easy money to me.

Also did a slightly more out-there one: Rory, DJ, JT 2+ eagles, and Tiger, Bubba, Rahm & Rose to get 1+ eagle. 500/1! 50p on that, should be a nice 250 quid in my pocket, haha.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 5, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Correction......best Masters that YOU can remember. Anyway, a ball hasn't been hit yet, it could be a total washout if 1 player runs away with it.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, they'll never beat Jack in 1986 for sheer drama. That back 9 charge. 
Woods although equally brilliant always won his majors from the front - nowt wrong with that but little drama for the viewer.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Just watched big Jack's grandson get a hole in one in the par 3 competition, brilliant,:whoo:


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

Gary out-drove Jack during the ceremonial tee-shot. Told Jack after "it's okay, you out-drove me for 50 years"


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I've just done a couple of request a bets on Sky. 66/1 for Bubba, DJ and JT to make 2+ eagles each sounds like easy money to me.

Also did a slightly more out-there one: Rory, DJ, JT 2+ eagles, and Tiger, Bubba, Rahm & Rose to get 1+ eagle. 500/1! 50p on that, should be a nice 250 quid in my pocket, haha.
		
Click to expand...

Saw that, went to put a bet on and it wouldn't let me. Can't see the 2+ eagles bet now, they seem to have taken it off.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 5, 2018)

Got Speith, Mcllroy, Harman and Day.
Really want Harman to do it at 80-1


----------



## PieMan (Apr 5, 2018)

bobmac said:



			There's nothing wrong with being ginger, fatty



Click to expand...

  

That's not what I tell my 10 year old son...........


----------



## drewster (Apr 5, 2018)

My bets are on Day and Oosthuizen with some e/w flutterage on Cameron Smith, Schauffele, Reavie, Fritelli and Fitzpatrick and  a standard Â£2.50 e/w on Charley Hoffman to be first round leader.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 5, 2018)

A few each way bets with top 10 finishes - Poults, Kuchar, Rose and Fitzpatrick. A couple of free outright bets on Rors and Stenson.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 5, 2018)

Phil and Fowler outright 

DJ, Noren and Poults on EW (only a small one on the postman) 

Casey to be round 1 leader 

Was going to bang 5 spot Angel cabrerra EW but never bothered.


----------



## Lump (Apr 5, 2018)

No betting this year. Just going to enjoy watching instead.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 5, 2018)

20 quid on Cabrera top 20 finish. 

Got a feeling Kooch will win it this year.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2018)

What's with all the love for Cabrera? He hasn't done anything for years has he?


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			What's with all the love for Cabrera? He hasn't done anything for years has he?
		
Click to expand...

Was about to post something similar. Not made a Top 20 anywhere since 2014, not made one at Augusta since 2013. Amazed how much money is going on Angel, it's 2018. 

If I was a betting man I'd be going in on Paul Casey - rarely misses cuts, always in contention, has won already this year and generally plays well at Augusta. Would not be surprised if he was to win this week. Ross Fisher at 250/1 looks a good shout too.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			What's with all the love for Cabrera? He hasn't done anything for years has he?
		
Click to expand...

His game seems to suit the course and heâ€™s obviously won it a couple of times. Great outsider value @500/1.

9/1 for a top 20 finish.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			His game seems to suit the course and heâ€™s obviously won it a couple of times. Great outsider value @500/1.

9/1 for a top 20 finish.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beCMefqOi3w


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

Just been looking at the odds. Few good bets:

Paul Casey - 25/1
Marc Leishman - 66/1
Ross Fisher - 250/1
Kevin Kisner - 150/1

Now watch them all miss the cut


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 5, 2018)

Beezerk said:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beCMefqOi3w



Click to expand...

Ha ha , you just never know.


----------



## Coffey (Apr 5, 2018)

Casey is my man for this as well. Has been playing great this year and has a fantastic record at the Masters. Also have some on Day and Bubba on the head.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2018)

Got Bubba, Casey, Leishman, Hatton and a few other big price ones with Â£2 e/w, bucked the trend with a fiver e/w on Rory at 12-1.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Apr 5, 2018)

I hope no-one has cash on Kizzire....


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

10 minutes till Tiger


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Vijay is leading! Unbelievable. :rofl:


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 5, 2018)

Tiger misses the first fairway left. Who'd have thunk it?


----------



## Qbduncan (Apr 5, 2018)

Is the a way to get the sky red button in HD??


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			10 minutes till Tiger 

Click to expand...

Now Dan. We need you to stay calm. Canâ€™t have you going on about him every 2 minutes for the next 2 days. 

If he was to lead at any point?:

a - Is there someone we should call to let them know youâ€™ve had a heart attack?
b - Have you got private health care or are you NHS?
c - should we call someone to clean the couch for you?
d - should we stop you betting your life savings on him?

:lol:


----------



## User62651 (Apr 5, 2018)

Couple of old duffers leading, who let them in!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2018)

Qbduncan said:



			Is the a way to get the sky red button in HD??
		
Click to expand...

Not that I am aware of, unless there is an on line hd feed from pgatour.com or the masters app.

It is one of the joys of Sky's red button coverage. The opportunity to watch 2018 sport, with picture quality from 1972.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2018)

Itâ€™s a joke how Tiger is top of level par guys just to keep him on the first page of the leaderboard


----------



## dewsweeper (Apr 5, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s a joke how Tiger is top of level par guys just to keep him on the first page of the leaderboard
		
Click to expand...

Conspiracy theory or what.?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			and it allows tiger to play for the rest of his career.. if it wasn't for this we wouldn't be on the verge of the best masters in history
		
Click to expand...

When you watched it often enough you'll realise that we're on the verge of the best Masters in history every year.

And I'm guessing from your forum name you weren't around to watch the 1986 Masters live..........?  If so then you've already missed the best Masters in history.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2018)

This has to be the best Masters ever. I am sat here watching Hideki walking up the fairway. It doesn't get more exciting than this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			This has to be the best Masters ever. I am sat here watching Hideki walking up the fairway. It doesn't get more exciting than this.
		
Click to expand...

Is he putting his left foot forward first or his right?  I think Simon Holmes should tell us and explain why.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 5, 2018)

Casey's putting stroke doesn't look great today. He definitely hit across that last Par attempt on the 7th.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Is he putting his left foot forward first or his right?  I think Simon Holmes should tell us and explain why.
		
Click to expand...

It is hard to tell, as it is not in HD. HD is possibly the only thing that could make this more exciting.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 5, 2018)

dewsweeper said:





Captainron said:



			Itâ€™s a joke how Tiger is top of level par guys just to keep him on the first page of the leaderboard
		
Click to expand...

Conspiracy theory or what.?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find that the way it works is....

Lowest score at top;

If scores tied, then player who has played the most holes is at top.

Not altogether certain how it works if 'finer detail' is required (Honour? Order on Tee 1? etc), but I don't believe there's any 'if it's Tiger' logic!

So 'conspiracy theory' would be my vote!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2018)

I think it is done Alphabetically. Starting with Wo.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			I think you'll find that the way it works is....

Lowest score at top;

If scores tied, then player who has played the most holes is at top.

Not altogether certain how it works if 'finer detail' is required (Honour? Order on Tee 1? etc), but I don't believe there's any 'if it's Tiger' logic!

So 'conspiracy theory' would be my vote!
		
Click to expand...

It was after the 2nd hole when there were plenty ahead who had played more holes. It's a ploy by the TV company plain and simple. It no doubt creates a 'buzz' with the punters to see him there


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2018)

I think I might be going deaf. I haven't heard anyone shout out Mashed Potato yet.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Sky Masters coverage was on for ten minutes before they mentioned anyone other than Woods. :rofl:


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sky Masters coverage was on for ten minutes before they mentioned anyone other than Woods. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

What?!?!?!
Woods is playing?!?!?!?!
How did I not hear of this???


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2018)

Imurg said:



			What?!?!?!
Woods is playing?!?!?!?!
How did I not hear of this???
		
Click to expand...

They're now analysing his round and his swing.

He's +3 at the minute for goodness sake.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2018)

Has play stopped for lightening or something; why are we watching Sarah, Rich & the Zen Green if there is live play?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2018)

The masters won't let the plebs see anything  until they want you to see it..
Probably starts at 8
Action on the red button - if you have a red button.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 5, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The masters won't let the plebs see anything  until they want you to see it..
Probably starts at 8
Action on the red button - if you have a red button.....
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if I have that option on Virgin.


----------



## BrianM (Apr 5, 2018)

Tommy Fleetwood starting to dial in his irons.
Makes it look effortless.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 5, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not sure if I have that option on Virgin.
		
Click to expand...

Yes you do, I've had it on all afternoon.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 5, 2018)

Sergio... omg!!


----------



## Lump (Apr 5, 2018)

Oh wow Sergio.


----------



## IainP (Apr 5, 2018)

Sergio = Tin Cup


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2018)

OMG Sergio


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Apr 5, 2018)

Stunned #sergio


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 5, 2018)

13th shot now... (edit, miscounted.. was 12th).
Very hard to watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2018)

Was that The Masters or Tin Cup?


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 5, 2018)

Even the missus felt sorry for him!

the eldest was giggling her head off!


----------



## hovis (Apr 5, 2018)

my friend put Â£20 on sergio and text me "ha ha"  when leishman hit a double bogey!!!! ðŸ˜€


it was difficult to watch.  poor bloke


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 5, 2018)

Fleetwood on the move, great putt!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2018)

It is a bit daft when that can happen. Most of those were good golf shots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2018)

Tough as defending champion. A mate in work had a tenner on Sergio missing the cut so he'll be happy. Finishes with an 81.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 5, 2018)

Good to see Rob Lee on the commentary team. He and Rich Beem working together are very easy to listen to.

Is Radar over there? I haven't heard him so far.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 5, 2018)

Cabrera doing well &#128514;


----------



## Imurg (Apr 5, 2018)

Amazing to think that nobody has ever shot all 4 rounds in the 60s at The Masters.....


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 5, 2018)

Tony Finau's injury yesterday doesn't seem to be affecting his game. In front on his own now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 5, 2018)

At the last minute I dumped Tony Finau out of my fantasy team when i heard he'd dislocated his ankle. he's 3 under atm :angry:
Substituted Poulter, anyone heard how he's doin


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It is a bit daft when that can happen. Most of those were good golf shots.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it's just pathetic.

If they were still playing persimmon and blades though there'd be no need to trick the greens up to such a ridiculous degree.


----------



## Crow (Apr 5, 2018)

Can't see him naming his next child Firethorn though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It is a bit daft when that can happen. Most of those were good golf shots.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree when several were pin high. However knowing the slope you would have thought he'd have done something different to take the spin off


----------



## Curls (Apr 5, 2018)

Odds his second daughter is named Brook.

Pretty long I'd say


----------



## Captainron (Apr 5, 2018)

John Rahm looks like he could throw a club at any point


----------



## JamesR (Apr 5, 2018)

For those who say Rory has a poor short game &#128518;


----------



## Coffey (Apr 5, 2018)

Decent start for me, Â£2 on Speith to be first round leader at 16/1, cashed out forÂ£33.

Then some inplay specials for players to get within 10 foot on 16. Was 5/1 and was sticking Â£2/3 on each. Invested Â£10 and made Â£36. Only got on it with the final few groups.

Cannot wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It is a bit daft when that can happen. Most of those were good golf shots.
		
Click to expand...

Absolute joke.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Absolute joke.
View attachment 24792

Click to expand...

The hazards at Coodenbeach look tough


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks like a few of the fancied players could be gone by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			Looks like a few of the fancied players could be gone by this time tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Just need Casey to shoot low today.  A nice 66 would do it..... fingers crossed.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 6, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Just need Casey to shoot low today.  A nice 66 would do it..... fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

The more Brits that make the cut the better.


----------



## Capella (Apr 6, 2018)

So, next time club manufacturers claim you need to buy new wedges at least once a year, because you absolutely need ridiculous amounts of backspin, you can just calmly look at them and say two words: Sergio Garcia  Seriously, those shots weren't bad. I am pretty sure they were basically what he intended to do. They just spun like crazy.With slightly worn grooves, they would have been perfect.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2018)

Capella said:



			So, next time club manufacturers claim you need to buy new wedges at least once a year, because you absolutely need ridiculous amounts of backspin, you can just calmly look at them and say two words: Sergio Garcia  Seriously, those shots weren't bad. I am pretty sure they were basically what he intended to do. They just spun like crazy.With slightly worn grooves, they would have been perfect.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't the spin, it was the speed of the greens. It's not like they "zipped back". At least 3 of those shots "almost" came to a stop and then speeded up again. Absolutely stupid.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2018)

srixon 1 said:



			The more Brits that make the cut the better.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with you. But I've only got money on Casey so forgive me my selfishness


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 6, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			It is a bit daft when that can happen. Most of those were good golf shots.
		
Click to expand...

Saw it late on, and have to agree, they were good shots, we'd all be happy at first playing any of those when they came down. But the spin was obviously heavy on them all for them to move that far, surprised he didn't change something on the second or third attempt, plenty of others managed to stop the ball there.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 6, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			It wasn't the spin, it was the speed of the greens. It's not like they "zipped back". At least 3 of those shots "almost" came to a stop and then speeded up again. Absolutely stupid.
		
Click to expand...

"Silly Hard" to be exact :thup: Good synopsis from Stenson

[video]http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/golf/11318248/stenson-a-good-day[/video]



Edit:
Anyone know when any time I add a "video" or "pic" using the formatted buttons listed in the post, that they never appear in the post, only the link shows. It 's like the browser ignores the HTML formatting?


----------



## Lump (Apr 6, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			"Silly Hard" to be exact :thup: Good synopsis from Stenson

[video]http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/golf/11318248/stenson-a-good-day[/video]



Edit:
Anyone know when any time I add a "video" or "pic" using the formatted buttons listed in the post, that they never appear in the post, only the link shows. It 's like the browser ignores the HTML formatting?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the way the forum is set up. Doesnâ€™t allow it anymore


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			"Silly Hard" to be exact :thup: Good synopsis from Stenson

[video]http://www.skysports.com/watch/video/sports/golf/11318248/stenson-a-good-day[/video]



Edit:
Anyone know when any time I add a "video" or "pic" using the formatted buttons listed in the post, that they never appear in the post, only the link shows. It 's like the browser ignores the HTML formatting?
		
Click to expand...

I saw that interview at the time. He spoke very well. It was a simple comment but you understood exactly what he meant. I think it was the pause and smile as he said it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2018)

Capella said:



			So, next time club manufacturers claim you need to buy new wedges at least once a year, because you absolutely need ridiculous amounts of backspin, you can just calmly look at them and say two words: Sergio Garcia  Seriously, those shots weren't bad. I am pretty sure they were basically what he intended to do. They just spun like crazy.With slightly worn grooves, they would have been perfect.
		
Click to expand...

This means I have Augusta quality clubs &#128513;.


----------



## Curls (Apr 6, 2018)

It was poor judgement imo, small margins yes but it's not like a guy of his talent can't take the spin off. I felt bad for him while it was happening but I'm sure he'll be back without all the distractions that come with defending. If he didn't have the jacket (or any major) he'd be in the depths today I'd imagine


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2018)

15th played as the 2nd easiest hole in the field - it was just Garcia who made a mess of it. He was unlucky the first time, but he shouldn't have played the wrong shot 4 times in a row to try to recover. We've all been there and we all know it's the shot decision making that's the problem.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

Is it safe to come in now - has all the hype nonsense about â€œgreatest masters ever â€œ blah blah died down now ? 

Garciaâ€™s Shot is what you expect with the Masters greens - at times they get ridiculously quick especially late in the day when they have been cooked. 

So most of the fancied guys have drifted away - from the limited coverage I saw Rory looked like a golfer very much in control of his game - just ticking along nicely ready to take a step up. Spieth looked very good again but I can see him throwing in some poor holes. 

Think itâ€™s going to come down to Spieth and one other which I hope will be Rory - a Sunday back 9 with them two battling would be superb.


----------



## Curls (Apr 6, 2018)

Have to say I was seriously impressed with Fleetwood on the back 9. I didn't have him in the running at all but he's changed my mind.

if Jordan wins this after the rubbish he was thrashing about a couple of weeks ago at the Matchplay I will never bet against him at Augusta again! He has some eye of the tiger. Rory can hit a bin lid from 320 and miss a tennis court from 120. Its bananas. But so many misssd putts yesterday means if he can find the magic with the putter he ha at Arnies again he'll shoot a silly score. 

Phil Ricky and Kuchs group served up lovely stuff. Plenty quality just over par capable of playing themselves back into it today. 

No sleep this weekend. I can't understand anyone saying the Masters shouldn't be a Major, I get the invite thing is a bit twee but man do those guys want it. This ain't no PLayers or WGC


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have to agree when several were pin high. However knowing the slope you would have thought he'd have done something different to take the spin off
		
Click to expand...

Well this is what I thought. Surely after spinning two back in the water you'd change it up and just try and stop it past the flag with a bit of check? It was a proper Tin Cup moment since he was determined to play the shot he wanted to play. Too stubborn imo and that's him out of it now.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 6, 2018)

Brilliant by Garcia, haven't laughed that much at Pro Golf in a long while.:rofl:
Loved it.:thup::clap:


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 6, 2018)

Not seen this only heard, but how vain must he be to continue doing the same shot that is obviously the wrong one. Traa lad.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

Curls said:



			Phil Ricky and Kuchs group served up lovely stuff. Plenty quality just over par capable of playing themselves back into it today.
		
Click to expand...

Was it the 16th where all of them got birdies? Those tee shots were a joy to watch.

Out of the guys I bet on, Hoffman threatened to get me first round leader for a while, but Finau killed that before Spieth danced on its grave. The rest of my boys are Bubba +1, DeChambeau +2, Hatton +2, Sharma +5 & Aphibarnrat +7. I expect the latter two won't make the cut but hoping the first three can keep themselves somewhere near the top today.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So most of the fancied guys have drifted away - 

.
		
Click to expand...


 there was me thinking tournament didn't start until sunday 10th hole.

there is plenty of golf left to be played.. id expect Woods , Rose and Thomas to be in and around the top 10

Finau what a hero


----------



## Curls (Apr 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Was it the 16th where all of them got birdies? Those tee shots were a joy to watch.

Out of the guys I bet on, Hoffman threatened to get me first round leader for a while, but Finau killed that before Spieth danced on its grave. The rest of my boys are Bubba +1, DeChambeau +2, Hatton +2, Sharma +5 & Aphibarnrat +7. I expect the latter two won't make the cut but hoping the first three can keep themselves somewhere near the top today.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and you could see how well they all get on together, Butch said Rickie wouldn't get a word in edgeways in that group &#128514; 

I've decent interest and just puta couple of quid on Tommy and Thomas - the former cos he looked like he was getting the hang of the greens back 9 and the latter cos I'm sick of writing him off just for him to shoot -9 on Saturday and win it.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 6, 2018)

Curls said:



			Yeah and you could see how well they all get on together, Butch said Rickie wouldn't get a word in edgeways in that group &#128514; 

I've decent interest and just puta couple of quid on Tommy and Thomas - the former cos he looked like he was getting the hang of the greens back 9 and the latter cos I'm sick of writing him off just for him to shoot -9 on Saturday and win it.
		
Click to expand...

I had a small wager on JT to win so here's hoping, also had 6 E/W bets so far so good, best two are at -3 and worst two are at +2.  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			there was me thinking tournament didn't start until sunday 10th hole.

there is plenty of golf left to be played.. id expect Woods , Rose and Thomas to be in and around the top 10

Finau what a hero
		
Click to expand...

Typical reactionary quote you responded to in all honesty. Have they really drifted away. Anything around +2 and below certainly in this and three rounds in the 60's would catapult anyone up the leader board. It remains to be seen if McIlroy can keep going or indeed whether Spieth can maintain his form, which has been patchy at best coming into this. Can't argue with your assessment of Finau though. Proper nails playing that well after Wednesday


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Typical reactionary quote you responded to in all honesty. Have they really drifted away. Anything around +2 and below certainly in this and three rounds in the 60's would catapult anyone up the leader board. It remains to be seen if McIlroy can keep going or indeed whether Spieth can maintain his form, which has been patchy at best coming into this. Can't argue with your assessment of Finau though. Proper nails playing that well after Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

There's some more changeable weather to come as well isn't there? So that could put the cat among the pigeons.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Typical reactionary quote you responded to in all honesty. Have they really drifted away. Anything around +2 and below certainly in this and three rounds in the 60's would catapult anyone up the leader board. It remains to be seen if McIlroy can keep going or indeed whether Spieth can maintain his form, which has been patchy at best coming into this. Can't argue with your assessment of Finau though. Proper nails playing that well after Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

spieth just loves augusta .. those last 6 holes.. incredible.. even the bogey was with where he put him self off the tee

Finau is such a likely character and becomes a cult hero playing after Wednesday

Sergio tho... to think when he misses the cut he has to hang around until sunday


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2018)

Capella said:



			So, next time club manufacturers claim you need to buy new wedges at least once a year, because you absolutely need ridiculous amounts of backspin, you can just calmly look at them and say two words: Sergio Garcia  Seriously, those shots weren't bad. I am pretty sure they were basically what he intended to do. They just spun like crazy.With slightly worn grooves, they would have been perfect.
		
Click to expand...

Serious question, could he have muddied the face of his wedge to blunt the grooves or would that have been illegal? Nothing illegal about failing to clean a wedge as the day goes on I suspect, or failing to clean the iron faces all week?

Just a thought as I wonder what the ruling is on that.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Serious question, could he have muddied the face of his wedge to blunt the grooves or would that have been illegal? Nothing illegal about failing to clean a wedge as the day goes on I suspect, or failing to clean the iron faces all week?

Just a thought as I wonder what the ruling is on that.
		
Click to expand...

It's not like he's putting the backspin on by accident. I'm sure he's good enough to have just hit it with less spin rather than having to artificially slap mud on his wedges. :rofl:


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's not like he's putting the backspin on by accident. I'm sure he's good enough to have just hit it with less spin rather than having to artificially slap mud on his wedges. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Well that is true to some extent, any pro will be able to control spin but compromise on loft or trajectory. 

Iâ€™m sure that by keeping with the same club in his hand but with slightly blunted grooves would give a unique profile of shot that he wouldnâ€™t otherwise have in his bag.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2018)

My Masters moment so far was when my Mrs saw Tony Finau do his ankle - she absolutely split her sides laughing - how weird - I think it was the sight of him looking a bit of a prat prancing down towards the green jumping up and down and then...

She didn't quite get that the Par 3 comp was just a bit of fun and that he might not normally do that when getting a hole-in-one (though I might  )

Anyway - Speith ominous and Rory swinging well...

...my Tiger fan boy friend still absolutely confident...whatever...

But have to say that I liked Tiger's understated reaction when he holed from off the fringe on 12...and so I remain Tiger agnostic.  Made up for the opening of the Sky coverage going straight to Tiger before mentioning even the leaderboard...


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2018)

Spieth's going to go wire-to-wire again isn't he?!


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 6, 2018)

They were just poorly played. Two of them at least had no chance of staying dry. 


He lost the head and threw a bit of a tantrum.  He does have that fiery side.  It happens.


----------



## Capella (Apr 6, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Well that is true to some extent, any pro will be able to control spin but compromise on loft or trajectory. 

Iâ€™m sure that by keeping with the same club in his hand but with slightly blunted grooves would give a unique profile of shot that he wouldnâ€™t otherwise have in his bag.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, no, he couldn't:
https://www.randa.org/Rules-of-Golf...-Characteristics-Changed-and-Foreign-Material

Of course there is no rule that says you have to wipe your club after every shot, but applying dirt with the purpose of changing the way the club interacts with the ball would be illegal (just as applying sun lotion or WD40 or whatever else to it). What Garcia could have done is to find a place to drop his ball somewhere in the first or second cut (if such a place existed) to take some spin off.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2018)

garyinderry said:



			They were just poorly played. Two of them at least had no chance of staying dry. 


He lost the head and threw a bit of a tantrum.  He does have that fiery side.  It happens.
		
Click to expand...

Yup - I got the impression he just pressed the F-it button


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 6, 2018)

I hope they fished those balls out of the drink and display them in their museum.  He can afford to laugh at it in years to come.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yup - I got the impression he just pressed the F-it button
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. He's only got his own stubbornness to blame.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Spieth's going to go wire-to-wire again isn't he?!
		
Click to expand...

I really hope not, despite how much I love Speith, start to finish leaders in a major just make them a bore fest.


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Apr 6, 2018)

I watched the Garcia as it happened and could not believe it.

ok, 2 in the water I could just about understand... but after the 2nd wend splash, if it was me, I would have been aiming over the back, less spin and perhaps even aiming for a bunker! At least a splash out of the bunker is less shots than the 13 

Stubbornness, nothing more I think


----------



## ADB (Apr 6, 2018)

Lwatson-jones said:



			I watched the Garcia as it happened and could not believe it.

ok, 2 in the water I could just about understand... but after the 2nd wend splash, if it was me, I would have been aiming over the back, less spin and perhaps even aiming for a bunker! At least a splash out of the bunker is less shots than the 13 

Stubbornness, nothing more I think
		
Click to expand...

Sergio 'Tin Cup' Garcia


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 6, 2018)

I watched Sergio live last night, Stuart Broad when Yuvraj spanked 6 sixes off him in a over and Ben Stokes getting hit for 4 sixes against the West Indies in the T20 World Final. I don't know which was more painful or more stupid. All 3 repeated their error each time. Broad and Stokes each bowled the same delivery, Garcia each hit the same shot. It was like playing rock, paper, scissors and going scissors every time when the other person keeps going rock. Do something different, anything.

Did his caddy say anything? Surely he should intervene by the 3rd time.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 6, 2018)

Hope Spieth doesn't walk it... don't think he will either his long game will probably get him in trouble


----------



## User62651 (Apr 6, 2018)

Garcia's approach was John Daly-esque, from a pro it was fairly ridiculous to repeat the same 'wrong' shot so many times and you feel there was an element of 'sod this' after the 2nd one got wet in his mind rather than professionalism. 

Can make a better call on Speith's chances after today, see if yesterday was a one-off or not. If he's sub-70 today again he'll likely win. If he hits a 74 then tournament still wide open. Course clearly suits him and he's done it before.

As Rory says Augusta is not a chasers course, you need to stay in touch with the lead from the off. If Tiger isn't within 4 of lead by end of today he's not in it.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did his caddy say anything? Surely he should intervene by the 3rd time.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently the caddy moved them to one side by around 10ft after the 5th went in the water which gave Sergio a better angle. You could say poor caddying or stupidity on all parts.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Apparently the caddy moved them to one side by around 10ft after the 5th went in the water which gave Sergio a better angle. You could say poor caddying or stupidity on all parts.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I don't think you can pin much blame on the caddy. Unless his advice was "yeah, keep trying that, it'll work eventually."


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2018)

Maybe he got confused and thought it was a Stableford??
A blob's a blob, isn't it????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, I don't think you can pin much blame on the caddy. Unless his advice was "yeah, keep trying that, it'll work eventually." 

Click to expand...

Well if I was his caddy and had just seen him stick a third ball in the water I would have just stayed completely schtum...for fear of gaining a 'wedge-wrapper'


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 6, 2018)

I think after he knocked the 2nd one into the drink its best for the caddy just to stay quiet and keep his head down. 

He knew he had blown it by then.  Don't upset the boss even more.   just keep handing him golf balls.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

Good to see all these high class pros would have played it a little bit different 

The shots he hit were good shots but you donâ€™t always get the best result from a good shot - itâ€™s a game of fine margins and itâ€™s one hole. Wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see him shoot a 6 Under to make the cut.


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2018)

Just had a read of Garcia's WITB, there seems to be a few important items missing now!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, I don't think you can pin much blame on the caddy. Unless his advice was "yeah, keep trying that, it'll work eventually." 

Click to expand...

My theory is the caddy had a hot date this weekend so wanted to miss the cut &#128514;


----------



## Capella (Apr 6, 2018)

Actually, I think Sergio stayed unbelievably calm. I mean, we are talking about the guy who (in)famously threw his shoe into the audience at other occasions. Tincup moment or not, he finished the hole without losing his temper, holed the non-trivial putt and moved on to the next hole to make birdie. That takes a lot of nerve.


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2018)

Capella said:



			Actually, I think Sergio stayed unbelievably calm. I mean, we are talking about the guy who (in)famously threw his shoe into the audience at other occasions. Tincup moment or not, he finished the hole without losing his temper, holed the non-trivial putt and moved on to the next hole to make birdie.* That takes a lot of nerve*.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, in fact I'd go as far a saying it takes a lot of balls!


----------



## CliveW (Apr 6, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Apparently the caddy moved them to one side by around 10ft after the 5th went in the water which gave Sergio a better angle. You could say poor caddying or stupidity on all parts.
		
Click to expand...

Can you do that? Surely you must drop the ball as near to where the original was played from, or a point on a straight line from where the ball crossed the hazard and the hole.


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 6, 2018)

Capella said:



			Actually, I think Sergio stayed unbelievably calm. I mean, we are talking about the guy who (in)famously threw his shoe into the audience at other occasions. Tincup moment or not, he finished the hole without losing his temper, holed the non-trivial putt and moved on to the next hole to make birdie. That takes a lot of nerve.
		
Click to expand...

Makes it easier with a green jacket hanging up in your locker.   had he come 2nd last year we may have witnessed the whole golf bag going into the drink.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 6, 2018)

CliveW said:



			Can you do that? Surely you must drop the ball as near to where the original was played from, or a point on a straight line from where the ball crossed the hazard and the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Dunno mate, it's what the sports fella on radio 5 said this morning.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Maybe he got confused and thought it was a Stableford??
A blob's a blob, isn't it????


Click to expand...

Yeah, it's only a 7 for handicap purposes


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2018)

CliveW said:



			Can you do that? Surely you must drop the ball as near to where the original was played from, *or a point on a straight line from where the ball crossed the hazard and the hole*.
		
Click to expand...

I assume this is how they managed to change the angle


----------



## DCB (Apr 6, 2018)

Okay, The Masters is a law unto itself, but, did they really need to have the apron of the green cut so finely and the slope below seemed to be cut to within an inch of it's life. The game is hard enough over that course without having some tricked up areas like that to contend with.

Sad to see Sergio fall during the first round, but, this was almost as silly as US Open greens that need watering during play to allow the players a chance at putting. Give the guys a stiff but fair test. It makes for far better entertainment.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2018)

DCB said:



			Okay, The Masters is a law unto itself, but, did they really need to have the apron of the green cut so finely and the slope below seemed to be cut to within an inch of it's life. The game is hard enough over that course without having some tricked up areas like that to contend with.

Sad to see Sergio fall during the first round, but, this was almost as silly as US Open greens that need watering during play to allow the players a chance at putting. Give the guys a stiff but fair test. It makes for far better entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the thing about Augusta though? That virtually every shot is only a fraction from being either brilliant or awful. Afterall, the 15th is normally, and I think I read was yesterday, the easiest scoring hole on the course.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 6, 2018)

Can't wait to watch Spieth and Rory this afternoon ....... 

Oh wait 

ridiculous that they still don't allow full coverage until 8pm man!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2018)

CliveW said:



			Can you do that? Surely you must drop the ball as near to where the original was played from, or a point on a straight line from where the ball crossed the hazard and the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Where the ball "LAST" crossed the hazard.
It's where the ball crosses the hazard on its way to the water that counts.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

DCB said:



			Okay, The Masters is a law unto itself, but, did they really need to have the apron of the green cut so finely and the slope below seemed to be cut to within an inch of it's life. The game is hard enough over that course without having some tricked up areas like that to contend with.

Sad to see Sergio fall during the first round, but, this was almost as silly as US Open greens that need watering during play to allow the players a chance at putting. Give the guys a stiff but fair test. It makes for far better entertainment.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean, but everyone else managed to get on the green in a reasonable amount of shots so it wasn't exactly unplayable. He just got unlucky and then made some very poor decisions to compound it.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

CliveW said:



			Can you do that? Surely you must drop the ball as near to where the original was played from, or a point on a straight line from where the ball crossed the hazard and the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think the first few times he just retook the shot from where it was. Then they switched to taking a drop in line with flag. (I'm just guessing from watching the video.)


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I watched Sergio live last night, Stuart Broad when Yuvraj spanked 6 sixes off him in a over and* Ben Stokes getting hit for 4 sixes against the West Indies in the T20 World Final*. I don't know which was more painful or more stupid. All 3 repeated their error each time. Broad and Stokes each bowled the same delivery, Garcia each hit the same shot. It was like playing rock, paper, scissors and going scissors every time when the other person keeps going rock. Do something different, anything.

Did his caddy say anything? Surely he should intervene by the 3rd time.
		
Click to expand...

That was absolutely hilarious and awesome at the same time.


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2018)

I think Speith will win it quite comfortably now.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			. Wouldnâ€™t surprise me to see him shoot a 6 Under to make the cut.
		
Click to expand...

Said this to Fragger this morning.
He's got nothing to lose so he might as well be aggressive and go for his shots.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 6, 2018)

Imurg said:





CliveW said:





Beezerk said:



			Apparently the caddy moved them to one side by around 10ft after the 5th went in the water which gave Sergio a better angle. You could say poor caddying or stupidity on all parts.
		
Click to expand...

Can you do that? Surely you must drop the ball as near to where the original was played from, or a point on a straight line from where the ball crossed the hazard and the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Where the ball "LAST" crossed the hazard.
It's where the ball *"LAST"* crosses the hazard on its way to the water that counts.
		
Click to expand...

Added your 'edit' to your correction/clarification! 

Remember that, for those shots that spun back after hitting the green (all 5 of them?), the ball has crossed the margin 3 times and, as Imurg correctly pointed out, it's the LAST one (the greenside one - before it enters the water) that determines the reference point for the drop! As there was considerable right to left movement, after the ball hit the green, by the couple I saw in replays, it's quite likely that a subsequent attempt (played from a considerable distance away), under 26-1*b* would be from a position some distance away from the previous one!

Of course, the option to 'replay from where last played' (26-1a/27-1) is also available - as always. 

It's likely that, certainly given the number of divots after using 5 26-1a  options, that changing to 26-1b made a lot of sense! Some of the 'reference points' looked to be quite a way to the right of the hole, so, unless he got a lot closer (possibly should have in hindsight) he could well have had to play from a poor position - like in the trees right!


----------



## drewster (Apr 6, 2018)

Quick question chaps, what's the cut scenario at the Masters ???  Is it the 10 shot rule ?


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 6, 2018)

Is it just me or was there some cynical thinking in Spieths third shot to the 18th?  If you believe the commentators he would have deliberately hit it in that direction to give him the best chance of an up and down, which he achieved.  However, my thought at the time was he hit it knowingly towards the crowd in a reasonable certainty that its path would be stopped by a spectator or the like.  I also didn't hear a shout of "Fore" but I may have just missed that. (Mind you I've not heard many at all this year).
Don't get me wrong, his golf on the back 9 was fantastic.  I just have my doubts about his thinking behind his third on the 18th.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2018)

Nice double up the first spieth


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 6, 2018)

Anybody elses red button stopped working ?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2018)

drewster said:



			Quick question chaps, what's the cut scenario at the Masters ???  Is it the 10 shot rule ?
		
Click to expand...

Top 50 and ties plus those within 10 shots I believe..


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 6, 2018)

drewster said:



			Quick question chaps, what's the cut scenario at the Masters ???  Is it the 10 shot rule ?
		
Click to expand...

According to The Sun the 10 shot rule still applies at The Masters. The cut comes at the top 50 and ties.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 6, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Where the ball "LAST" crossed the hazard.
It's where the ball crosses the hazard on its way to the water that counts.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I should have said, but didn't seem to be an option taken by Sergio. My point was that you can't take a drop 10 feet to one side just to give a better angle, unless that point is on a straight line from where the ball last crossed the hazard and the hole.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			I think Speith will win it quite comfortably now.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm, maybe not.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 6, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Anybody elses red button stopped working ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, around 16:20'ish


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 6, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Yes, around 16:20'ish
		
Click to expand...

Back now so guess a problem at their end :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 6, 2018)

upsidedown said:



			Back now so guess a problem at their end :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Oops spoke too soon


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Nice double up the first spieth
		
Click to expand...

nice to see you want to comment on him today lol


----------



## ger147 (Apr 6, 2018)

I wasn't sure putter was enough club for the Par putt Fowler just drained!!


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2018)

fundy said:



			nice to see you want to comment on him today lol
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in bed with flu feeling horrendous and didnâ€™t have the energy to post about the luck he got on 18 and 17 yesterday. 
 The double, bogey start definitely made me feel better


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™m in bed with flu feeling horrendous and didnâ€™t have the energy to post about the luck he got on 18 and 17 yesterday. 
 The double, bogey start definitely made me feel better
		
Click to expand...

not much better here, well enough to know 66 yesterday was more than just luck though


----------



## Depreston (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks like Spieth should dropped another one according to the app


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2018)

fundy said:



			not much better here, well enough to know 66 yesterday was more than just luck though 

Click to expand...

Oh yeah mate he played class. No getting away from it.

interesting how the scoring seems so much easier PM, everyoneâ€™s is struggling today


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Oh yeah mate he played class. No getting away from it.

interesting how the scoring seems so much easier PM, everyoneâ€™s is struggling today
		
Click to expand...

yeah some tricky pins and all struggling to guess the wind it seems

tomorrow could be fun if the weather arrives as promised, level par could be leading tomorrow night


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2018)

Odd start by Woods...340 down the middle and missed green from 90 yards... bogey


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2018)

Woods in trouble on the 5th. Heâ€™s in the jungle there!

Dan. Have you got the number for the Samaritans? Donâ€™t want you doing anything rash.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 6, 2018)

Ooh, HD, here we go!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks like the coverage tonight going to be dominated by a player ten shots away from the lead


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like the coverage tonight going to be dominated by a player ten shots away from the lead
		
Click to expand...

Sadly. Hope he misses the cut so we get rational coverage


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2018)

Looks like we're watching a bunch of hackers and it doesn't even look that windy. What's going on?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

The coverage isnâ€™t being dominated by Woods,itâ€™s just the same people moaning about woods yet again. 
Iâ€™m sure the bbc coverage will be blooming marvellous tomorrow & all the none golfers will suddenly fall in love with the game ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

Why are we seeing Big Phil?? 
Show us the leaders!!!


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Iâ€™m sure the bbc coverage will be blooming marvellous tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I can't wait for it no more syrupy Ewen Murray.:whoo:


----------



## IanM (Apr 6, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			The coverage isnâ€™t being dominated by Woods,itâ€™s just the same people moaning about woods yet again. 
Iâ€™m sure the bbc coverage will be blooming marvellous tomorrow & all the none golfers will suddenly fall in love with the game ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Guilty, but Iâ€™ve seen pretty much every shot Woods has hit and naff all of many others


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			The coverage isnâ€™t being dominated by Woods,itâ€™s just the same people moaning about woods yet again. 
Iâ€™m sure the bbc coverage will be blooming marvellous tomorrow & all the none golfers will suddenly fall in love with the game ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Correct. Showing a lot of everyone and of course Woods will feature but they're covering a lot of others. So far so good and give me Ewan Murray over an over the hill Alliss or Cotter


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			Guilty, but Iâ€™ve seen pretty much every shot Woods has hit and naff all of many others

Click to expand...

Have you really tho? 
Just seems like the thing to do for some. 
Sit down to watch golf where Woods is playing,get all excited and moan on the forum about it ðŸ™„
Heâ€™s the biggest name in golf,itâ€™s not going to change. 
If it really upsets you that much then watch something else.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

IanM said:



			Sadly. Hope he misses the cut so we get rational coverage
		
Click to expand...

The way he is playing if he does make the cut he will play before the live coverage over the next couple of days which will be good :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

The Poulter thread seems to have gone a bit quiet &#129325;


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 6, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			I can't wait for it no more syrupy Ewen Murray.:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

True.

You can have ga ga Alliss instead. 

Over the years I have been a massive fan but he has now become a parody of himself, out of touch with the modern tournament game.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			True.

You can have ga ga Alliss instead. 

Over the years I have been a massive fan but he has now become a parody of himself, out of touch with the modern tournament game.
		
Click to expand...

The new presenter on bbc looks a bit tasty


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

McIlroy looking very smooth - hitting some great iron shots. Great battling round today


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

Big Phil on +4 getting more coverage than Spieth. 
&#128546;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

MetalMickie said:



			True.

You can have ga ga Alliss instead. 

Over the years I have been a massive fan but he has now become a parody of himself, out of touch with the modern tournament game.
		
Click to expand...

This. Should have gone at least five years ago, maybe even a decade ago. Out of touch, and a throwback to the stuffy era of golf club membership


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			McIlroy looking very smooth - hitting some great iron shots. Great battling round today
		
Click to expand...

How would you know if all youâ€™ve seen is someone 10 shots off the lead - Rory has been right up there all day ðŸ˜


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

JamesR said:



			How would you know if all youâ€™ve seen is someone 10 shots off the lead - Rory has been right up there all day ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Seen a shot into 15th from the back a shot into 17th and a tee shot on 18th - thatâ€™s all from Rory , wasnâ€™t even on â€œselected groupâ€ that was too busy going from Fowlerâ€™s group to watching Woods warm up then walk inbetween practice grounds then at one stage they just showed him stood there on the tee for at least 5 mins doing nothing and since 8 there have been more adverts than golf.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2018)

Iâ€™ve mainly watched Reed, Rose, Spieth, DJ and Lieshman and Woods.
Iâ€™m enjoying it !


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

Itâ€™s all lacking a bit of spark at the moment - just seems to be meandering along with mistakes all over the place. Need someone to do something special


----------



## tugglesf239 (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen a shot into 15th from the back a shot into 17th and a tee shot on 18th - thatâ€™s all from Rory , wasnâ€™t even on â€œselected groupâ€ that was too busy going from Fowlerâ€™s group to watching Woods warm up then walk inbetween practice grounds then at one stage they just showed him stood there on the tee for at least 5 mins doing nothing and since 8 there have been more adverts than golf.
		
Click to expand...

Well do us a favour. 

Knock the telly off and walk the dog or somthing. 

I think you are watching a different programme to me


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Seen a shot into 15th from the back a shot into 17th and a tee shot on 18th - thatâ€™s all from Rory , wasnâ€™t even on â€œselected groupâ€ that was too busy going from Fowlerâ€™s group to watching Woods warm up then walk inbetween practice grounds then at one stage they just showed him stood there on the tee for at least 5 mins doing nothing and since 8 there have been more adverts than golf.
		
Click to expand...

If itâ€™s so bad then why watch it? 
Bbc 2 currently showing womenâ€™s World Cup ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

Just counted the number of different players shown in the last five minutes. 11 different players in that period so hardly exclusive coverage of any particular group. Sounds like the same old gripes and of course they'll favour the US players like Woods. It's a US event and a US broadcaster.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Well do us a favour. 

Knock the telly off and walk the dog or somthing. 

I think you are watching a different programme to me
		
Click to expand...

He just pays more attention when Woods is on,thatâ€™s why he thinks itâ€™s all Woods ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Well do us a favour. 

Knock the telly off and walk the dog or somthing. 

I think you are watching a different programme to me
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t like what I post then just ignore it pal - no one is forcing you to read it - there is an ignore function - learn to use it then wonâ€™t have to read post of you whinging about what other people are posting


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

Patrick Reed just the player to wake up the crowd - got the short game and putting well at the moment to get a good run of birdies going.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

Terribly played hole by Woods but another huge save. He needs to really get to work on the par fives but an eagle and birdie and he'll be in touching distance. You can really see how the greens are speeding up. A lot of really tough putts from long range being faced and most doing a great job of getting close. Would love to see Stenson rattle a couple of birdies and get up towards the very top of the leaderboard


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 6, 2018)

Question needs to be asked why Nick Dougherty is not working the masters but that useless blonde is.


----------



## User2021 (Apr 6, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Question needs to be asked why Nick Dougherty is not working the masters but that useless blonde is.
		
Click to expand...

Someone smashing it.


----------



## User2021 (Apr 6, 2018)

Big cat having a dip again, could be game over


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

Woods wet again at 12 for second day. Looks decidedly out of sorts with his game this week compared to what he's done in recent weeks. I wonder if the amount of golf he's played recently has caught up with him and his body and he's a little physically (if not mentally) tired. That said, some pitch to drop just one


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2018)

Some shot from Bubba!


----------



## PieMan (Apr 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I wonder if the amount of golf he's played recently has caught up with him and his body and he's a little physically (if not mentally) tired. That said, some pitch to drop just one
		
Click to expand...

Or is it his overall game just isn't good enough or consistent enough now over 4 days to win a major? I think a little bit of everything.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Or is it his overall game just isn't good enough or consistent enough now over 4 days to win a major? I think a little bit of everything.
		
Click to expand...

I've said on here I personally don't think he'll win another major and so I agree he probably isn't good enough or consistent enough. Perhaps the recent results flattered to deceive


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Or is it his overall game just isn't good enough or consistent enough now over 4 days to win a major? I think a little bit of everything.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that - he is prob at a level where he can challenge for you weekly tour title but a major is just a step up and donâ€™t believe Woods can make that step up - he is battling like mad but miles away


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Woods wet again at 12 for second day. Looks decidedly out of sorts with his game this week compared to what he's done in recent weeks. I wonder if the amount of golf he's played recently has caught up with him and his body and he's a little physically (if not mentally) tired. That said, some pitch to drop just one
		
Click to expand...

Probably trying to hard, needs to regain some patience I think especially around Augusta.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly that - he is prob at a level where he can challenge for you weekly tour title but a major is just a step up and donâ€™t believe Woods can make that step up - he is battling like mad but miles away
		
Click to expand...

How is it any different?

Golf course? 72 holes? Stroke play.

He's won a few in his time.

No dig Phil, just looking to understand the logic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Probably trying to hard, needs to regain some patience I think especially around Augusta.
		
Click to expand...

Needs to stop dropping shots as he's on the projected cut line. Am I right in thinking he still hasn't birdied a par five yet?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

One Planer said:



			How is it any different?

Golf course? 72 holes? Stroke play.

He's won a few in his time.

No dig Phil, just looking to understand the logic.
		
Click to expand...

Course set up is massively different , longer , tougher , greens quicker , pins in different positions , rough thicker and longer 

The course set up for majors are vastly different compared to your average weekly tour event 

And his last win was over a decade ago before all his major injuries


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Exactly that - he is prob at a level where he can challenge for you weekly tour title but a major is just a step up and donâ€™t believe Woods can make that step up - he is battling like mad but miles away
		
Click to expand...

Didnt you state that you didnâ€™t think that the Masters should be a major?
So surely that would make it a weekly tour event. 
Also no dig Phil.


----------



## One Planer (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Course set up is massively different , longer , tougher , greens quicker , pins in different positions , rough thicker and longer 

The course set up for majors are vastly different compared to your average weekly tour event 

And his last win was over a decade ago before all his major injuries
		
Click to expand...

Isn't the course 'set up' diffetent/more difficult  for everyone playing? Tougher, longer etc.

As they say you play the course in front of you.

Didn't people start writing Nicklaus off before he won again.

FWIW I agree with you regarding Tiger. Just not sure about the logic :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

Iâ€™d have a nervous breakdown on these greens.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 6, 2018)

One Planer said:



			Isn't the course 'set up for everyone? Tougher, longer etc.

As they say you play the course in front of you.

Didn't people start writing Nicklaus off before he won again.

FWIW I agree with you regarding Tiger. Just not sure about the logic :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is set up the same for everyone ? Not sure what that is meaning 

When it comes to the majors the very best can step up their game and rise to the top - loads of PGA players win on the main tour but the majors are won by the very best in the main - there will be players who can win on the tour but will never be good enough to win a major - just look at players like Donald , Westwood etc - multiple winners on tours but just fall short in a major 

Nicklaus was written off but he didnâ€™t go through the same sort of injury history that Woods has


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

But how different is it really in terms of distance to some of the other tour events. Certainly no thick rough to contend with and not like Woods doesn't have the experience on these greens. I'd say given it's the same layout every year it really doesn't differ from other events with the exception of the contour of the greens and their speed


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2018)

Fleetwood making Tiger look like a popgun. 50 yards past him


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But how different is it really in terms of distance to some of the other tour events. Certainly no thick rough to contend with and not like Woods doesn't have the experience on these greens. I'd say given it's the same layout every year it really doesn't differ from other events with the exception of the contour of the greens and their speed
		
Click to expand...

Your not serious Homer .......... are you?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yes it is set up the same for everyone ? Not sure what that is meaning 

When it comes to the majors the very best can step up their game and rise to the top - loads of PGA players win on the main tour but the majors are won by the very best in the main - there will be players who can win on the tour but will never be good enough to win a major - just look at players like Donald , Westwood etc - multiple winners on tours but just fall short in a major 

Nicklaus was written off but he didnâ€™t go through the same sort of injury history that Woods has
		
Click to expand...

Disagree. 
I suggest you google past major winners. 
Plenty of winners that you could hardly put in the â€œvery best categoryâ€.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Your not serious Homer .......... are you?
		
Click to expand...

In what respect? No real rough (certainly compared to a US Open or the open). Not massively long in modern terms. Look at some of the irons they are hitting in. Hasn't the defence of Augusta always been the greens? In terms of the difficulty re the rough and length then it does play like a normal tour event. The pressure of playing the Masters though is a different beast altogether which is why in his prime Woods was so good


----------



## pendodave (Apr 6, 2018)

Re. Nothing in particular, German sky coverage has 100% golf with no ads.

I wonder how much it costs??

No studio either, just shots and commentary. Bizarre.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 6, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In what respect? No real rough (certainly compared to a US Open or the open). Not massively long in modern terms. Look at some of the irons they are hitting in. Hasn't the defence of Augusta always been the greens? In terms of the difficulty re the rough and length then it does play like a normal tour event. The pressure of playing the Masters though is a different beast altogether which is why in his prime Woods was so good
		
Click to expand...

Every player being interviewed is saying that the wind is a huge factor and ANY shot not in absolutely the correct place is going to end badly. You can see for yourself just how tough it is, quite the hardest course that these guys play on id say.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Every player being interviewed is saying that the wind is a huge factor and ANY shot not in absolutely the correct place is going to end badly. You can see for yourself just how tough it is, quite the hardest course that these guys play on id say.
		
Click to expand...

But what about any Open on a links course in the wind? Equally as tough surely. Any shot not hit well ends badly because of the greens and their speed and contours. Ask Garcia.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 6, 2018)

Incredible shot by Leishman. He was spraying it all over the place earlier on but he's managed to keep a score going somehow.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 6, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Incredible shot by Leishman. He was spraying it all over the place earlier on but he's managed to keep a score going somehow.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing approach play by the whole group


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 6, 2018)

That's as good an eagle as you'll see. Remarkable approach from Leishman, he's winning a major this year.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Incredible shot by Leishman. He was spraying it all over the place earlier on but he's managed to keep a score going somehow.
		
Click to expand...

Could be shot of the tournament. Insane hook to get round the trees and just carry the water perfectly. Unbelievable stuff.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2018)

Reed has put a ton of daylight between him and the field. Only Leishman in touching distance. 

Is the 10 shot rule in place here


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 6, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Reed has put a ton of daylight between him and the field. Only Leishman in touching distance. 

Is the 10 shot rule in place here 

Click to expand...

What is the 10 shot rule??


----------



## CliveW (Apr 7, 2018)

Those within 10 shots of the leader make the cut to play on Saturday.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2018)

CliveW said:



			Those within 10 shots of the leader make the cut to play on Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Oh right. But that would be +1 at this rate, yet they're saying everyone down to +5 is making the cut.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2018)

In other news, Reed is using the most ridiculous swing when he has to play a fade. The follow through is crazy, never seen anything like it.


----------



## ExRabbit (Apr 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Oh right. But that would be +1 at this rate, yet they're saying everyone down to +5 is making the cut.
		
Click to expand...

It's the top 50 and ties plus anyone else within 10 ten shots of the lead - so this year the 10 shot rule won't apply. If the lead had been -4 then all of the +6 players would have been in too.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 7, 2018)

Just pondering on the 10 shot rule ...

If you make the cut solely because of the 10 shot rule, it means by default you're not in the top 50. You're probably something like in 55th to 60th place. I wonder how often someone that far back goes on to win? (I know Poulter was a very long way back on day 1 at Houston - but not sure how far after day 2?)

As regards the Masters itself at least my three choices got through in the top 20


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 7, 2018)

Casey going out on his own.
That's going to go one of two ways.....


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Just pondering on the 10 shot rule ...

If you make the cut solely because of the 10 shot rule, it means by default you're not in the top 50. You're probably something like in 55th to 60th place. I wonder how often someone that far back goes on to win?
		
Click to expand...

10 shots at Augusta is nothing....ok, it doesn't happen often but shoot a couple of 64s on Masters weekend and you're going to be in the mix no matter what you're first two rounds produced.
Admittedly in the final round but Faldo came from 6 back to win by 5....


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone but Spieth, Reed or Hoffman...please!!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2018)

For a Masters that was being billed by some as being " potentially the greatest ever" I personally don't think it's living up to that yet  - do you?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			For a Masters that was being billed by some as being " potentially the greatest ever" I personally don't think it's living up to that yet  - do you?
		
Click to expand...

I very rarely does. It's a tricked up novelty event and only just makes it into the list of top 3 Majors. It's a masterpiece of hype and hyperbole that hides its lack of class by painting a very thin veneer of Tradition over the entire event. Give me the Opens any day of the week. 

I'm still watching it every night though &#128521;


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 7, 2018)

I think itâ€™s surprising that a lot of the top players had some good form that doesnâ€™t seem to have come through. Sergio make 13 for example...if he doesnâ€™t make that...chances are he is up there too.

It is never going to be a tournament where -21 wins it...but a game of cat and mouse. I think it has been great viewing and the course looks stunning!

Forecast for rain all day today...so if it does make it a bit â€˜stickierâ€™ and slower then there could be a few birdies made. Today is crucial!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2018)

Whatever people think it's the prettiest tournament of the year. I love all the colours at Augusta.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Whatever people think it's the prettiest tournament of the year. I love all the colours at Augusta.
		
Click to expand...

&#128521;

No it's not. It's fake. It's an American dream version of pretty. It's a triumph of paint, dye and special effects. It's like one of the Khardashians on the cover of vogue. Give me the Scottish or Irish Open. The Open at Muirfield or Turnberry. Anything authentic.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			For a Masters that was being billed by some as being " potentially the greatest ever" I personally don't think it's living up to that yet  - do you?
		
Click to expand...

Underwhelmed at times to be honest....
Most Majors are slipping into the realm of whoever makes the least mistakes is going to win rather than who can take on the course and beat it.
When the World #1 is 40 feet away from the hole and is happy to finish 10 feet away or when he's 10 feet away and finishes 40 feet away, it becomes a test of minimising mistakes, being happy with a par.
Nobody wants to see a Major won at 30+ under par but, really, what's wrong with 15-20 under?
Let the best show they are the best, let them show their attacking prowess rather than their defensiveness.
Would be a great game - Barca Vs Real...both buses parked for 93 minutes then one side scores an own goal....
A Major winner should be the player who has played the best that week, not  played then least worst.


----------



## Yant (Apr 7, 2018)

Itâ€™s poised beautifully for the weekend, with a leaderboard full of the games top talent rising to the top.


----------



## bobmac (Apr 7, 2018)

Poulter playing with Todger, that should be fun to watch


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			&#128521;

No it's not. It's fake. It's an American dream version of pretty. It's a triumph of paint, dye and special effects. It's like one of the Khardashians on the cover of vogue. Give me the Scottish or Irish Open. The Open at Muirfield or Turnberry. Anything authentic.
		
Click to expand...

I was at Troon the other year, a more bland looking course I cannot think of. Only good thing about links golf is you get to look at the sea...ooooooh &#128526;&#128521;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I was at Troon the other year, a more bland looking course I cannot think of. Only good thing about links golf is you get to look at the sea...ooooooh ï˜Žï˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You would love Royal Lytham then as you canâ€™t even look at the sea as itâ€™s behind the houses


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You would love Royal Lytham then as you canâ€™t even look at the sea as itâ€™s behind the houses
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:
Seriously though mate, apart from the history I don't get the love for (some) links courses. Saying that I walked around Birkdale a few years ago while I was working nearby and that looked nice.
I was reading the supplement in this months GM mag, "Must Play Courses of 2018". There's one in there called Princes, is it some sort of in joke? It looked like a strip of wasteland next to the sea, Â£105 to play that on a weekend


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			You would love Royal Lytham then as you canâ€™t even look at the sea as itâ€™s behind the houses
		
Click to expand...

Very few sea views at Hillside as well. Still better than most Parkland courses.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

chrisd said:



			For a Masters that was being billed by some as being " potentially the greatest ever" I personally don't think it's living up to that yet  - do you?
		
Click to expand...

I just think the greens are a bit of a joke at times.
Yes they should be a test,but some of these are just mental. 
But Is that Augustaâ€™s only way of keeping the scores down?


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			:rofl:
Seriously though mate, apart from the history I don't get the love for (some) links courses. Saying that I walked around Birkdale a few years ago while I was working nearby and that looked nice.
I was reading the supplement in this months GM mag, "Must Play Courses of 2018". There's one in there called Princes, is it some sort of in joke? It looked like a strip of wasteland next to the sea, Â£105 to play that on a weekend 

Click to expand...

Some are beautiful. A stunning place to spend a day. Some are bleak and barren (think Southerness). A war of attrition against not just the course, but the elements as well.

 I know that some don't care for Links, but they're wrong. And like Ginger kids, have no soul. ðŸ˜‰


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 7, 2018)

as far  golf tournaments go this is simmering nicely. 

tricky day yesteday.  

wonder if the poor weather will arrive.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Some are beautiful. A stunning place to spend a day. Some are bleak and barren (think Southerness). A war of attrition against not just the course, but the elements as well.

 I know that some don't care for Links, but they're wrong. And like Ginger kids, have no soul. &#62985;
		
Click to expand...

I enjoyed Gullane no2, mainly because of the elevation changes and views of the Firth of Forth. However I played really badly so for that reason alone, I'm out


----------



## CliveW (Apr 7, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Just pondering on the 10 shot rule ...

If you make the cut solely because of the 10 shot rule, it means by default you're not in the top 50. You're probably something like in 55th to 60th place. I wonder how often someone that far back goes on to win?
		
Click to expand...

Paul Lawrie was 10 shots back at the start of the final day when he won the Open in 1999 in a play off with Jean Van De Velde and Justin Leonard.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			In other news, Reed is using the most ridiculous swing when he has to play a fade. The follow through is crazy, never seen anything like it.
		
Click to expand...

Look at some old footage of a chap called Arnold Palmer :swing:


----------



## Dogma (Apr 7, 2018)

To the donut who said this was failing to live up to the hype.

Are you kidding me?

Look at the scoreboard and whoâ€™s in contention at the moment.

Plus add in the weather element.

This is going to be an exciting two days!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 7, 2018)

More of Billy Foster on Sky please!!

This is a great video.

[video=youtube_share;FSYCe18pvLE]https://youtu.be/FSYCe18pvLE[/video]


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			:rofl:
Seriously though mate, apart from the history I don't get the love for (some) links courses. Saying that I walked around Birkdale a few years ago while I was working nearby and that looked nice.
I was reading the supplement in this months GM mag, "Must Play Courses of 2018". There's one in there called Princes, is it some sort of in joke? It looked like a strip of wasteland next to the sea, Â£105 to play that on a weekend 

Click to expand...

Princes is Â£50 with the forum on Sunday 18th November and that includes a meal. Make a trip of it mate and get your name down for 3 Open Championship Courses. Royal Cinque Ports on Monday 19th and Royal St Georges on Tuesday 20th November. Dare you


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2018)

Smiffy said:



			Casey going out on his own.
That's going to go one of two ways.....


Click to expand...

Another potential scalp for Jeff Knox then


----------



## User62651 (Apr 7, 2018)

Watched the full coverage last night, don't understand why folks are knocking it, for only round 2 it was some great viewing and it is set up beautifully for 'moving day'. Going to be very interesting seeing how Reed and Leishman cope with a lead and being in last group with pressure of  McIlroy/Speith/Stenson/Johnson etc quite close behind.
Visually it has always been stunning, like playing golf in a huge country house garden. It's a very clever design and one all the players love. Scotsman Alister Mackenzie set the place up, his last design I think in 1933 a year before he died and imo it's some final legacy. 
Some list of courses he set up - interesting read about the fellow here - https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alister_MacKenzie


----------



## brendy (Apr 7, 2018)

Do all majors have to be on links courses? I love the masters for what it is, a beautiful spectacle of green and brown with some flowers and water in for good measure.
 The greens certainly make the course as they refuse to grow proper rough. Where I come from, when you go in the rough, you can't see the ball until you almost stand on it. This past few weeks (Houston and now Augusta) a few of us have had a laugh and the commentators calling "that" rough. The ball is sat up like a coconut. Imagine the scores when they have to occasionally hack out just to get it back into play, the greens could then be made a little more fair and the major/course would be all the better for it. I don't want US open type rough but a little more would make sense when the trees aren't a big defence due to little low level branching.
It'll be interesting to see how they keep the course the week before the next masters (the ladies final day), I'm fairly sure they won't be just as fast. An extra inch of rough could be the making of the place.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 7, 2018)

brendy said:



			Do all majors have to be on links courses?
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware, The Open is the only Major that is exclusively played on links courses.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 7, 2018)

brendy said:



			Do all majors have to be on links courses? I love the masters for what it is, a beautiful spectacle of green and brown with some flowers and water in for good measure.
 The greens certainly make the course as they refuse to grow proper rough. Where I come from, when you go in the rough, you can't see the ball until you almost stand on it. This past few weeks (Houston and now Augusta) a few of us have had a laugh and the commentators calling "that" rough. The ball is sat up like a coconut. Imagine the scores when they have to occasionally hack out just to get it back into play, the greens could then be made a little more fair and the major/course would be all the better for it. I don't want US open type rough but a little more would make sense when the trees aren't a big defence due to little low level branching.
It'll be interesting to see how they keep the course the week before the next masters (the ladies final day), I'm fairly sure they won't be just as fast. An extra inch of rough could be the making of the place.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't change it. There's such a premium on accurate iron play at Augusta as you *must* be on the correct part of the green to score, that the rough, albeit short, is sufficient to lose enough control of the ball to matter. Putting isn't so bad if you are on the right side of the flag, the guys scoring well aren't 3 putting more than normal as they're hitting approaches well, that's the challenge.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 7, 2018)

This is true and happened yesterday:

My wifeâ€™s friend who is in her early 70â€™s saw press red button to watch Amen Corner.

She did not know the Group were still playing music and was shocked to find Augusta!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2018)

3offTheTee said:



			This is true and happened yesterday:

My wifeâ€™s friend who is in her early 70â€™s saw press red button to watch Amen Corner.

She did not know the Group were still playing music and was shocked to find Augusta!
		
Click to expand...

If Paradise was half as nice.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Princes is Â£50 with the forum on Sunday 18th November and that includes a meal. Make a trip of it mate and get your name down for 3 Open Championship Courses. Royal Cinque Ports on Monday 19th and Royal St Georges on Tuesday 20th November. Dare you 

Click to expand...

I'd love to mate but I've got a Cabby esque ban from certain meets :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

Looks like rain and wind has hit Augusta and bogeys are the order of the day for the players so far -  Mickleson 4 over after 3 ,Woods bogeys the first


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			&#128521;

No it's not. It's fake. It's an American dream version of pretty. It's a triumph of paint, dye and special effects. It's like one of the Khardashians on the cover of vogue. Give me the Scottish or Irish Open. The Open at Muirfield or Turnberry. Anything authentic.
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's a choice, an opinion. I'm with Beezerk on this regarding links although I am playing at Turnberry on Monday and Tuesday so that may change things. I like colours, why not? They are cheerful and nice to look at, particularly when everything is so bleak here at the moment.

There is no point getting into a links v parkland debate, been done to death and no one ever changes their mind.

Good chance of getting an infraction for using the K word, be careful &#128513;.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, that's a choice, an opinion. I'm with Beezerk on this regarding links although I am playing at Turnberry on Monday and Tuesday so that may change things. I like colours, why not? They are cheerful and nice to look at, particularly when everything is so bleak here at the moment.

There is no point getting into a links v parkland debate, been done to death and no one ever changes their mind.

Good chance of getting an infraction for using the K word, be careful &#128513;.
		
Click to expand...

I'm more concerned that I appear to have spelled it correctly!!!


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

I love how Augusta looks, those imposing looking drives down the tree lined fairways, awesome. Canâ€™t beat a bit of water on a course as well. I can see past all the smaltz, thatâ€™s just American tv for you.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			I'm more concerned that I appear to have spelled it correctly!!!
		
Click to expand...

It does suggest an element of knowledge &#128561;


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I love how Augusta looks, those imposing looking drives down the tree lined fairways, awesome. Canâ€™t beat a bit of water on a course as well. I can see past all the smaltz, thatâ€™s just American tv for you.
		
Click to expand...

Just looks like a posh goat track to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

If you like the look of parklands then itâ€™s going to appeal 

It looks immaculate condition and very colourful but i prefer the look of a heathland like Sunningdale or Swinley and then next choice would be a Links like Royal County Down 

Know someone who has played Augusta and they said it is immaculate but a little bland without the stands but the condition of it is the best he has ever played


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Just looks like a posh goat track to me.
		
Click to expand...

You see this to me looks like a goat track, in fact it's too bland looking to be a goat track


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You see this to me looks like a goat track, in fact it's too bland looking to be a goat track 






Click to expand...

How about this?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			How about this?
View attachment 24805

Click to expand...

Trick question? 
One hole a course does not make.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Does the live stream in The Masters website work for anyone else?
Doesn't want to know on my laptop.


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			How about this?
View attachment 24805

Click to expand...


Or this..


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Trick question? 
One hole a course does not make.
		
Click to expand...

They're all like that on that course. And many others. 

This isn't a parkland vs heathland vs links debate by the way. It's a "is the Masters really that good" debate. In my opinion it's a manufactured hype. I much prefer both Opens. I love the US Open almost as much as The Open. The fields are bigger and the stories are better. IMO, they're a better all round test of golf (usually).


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Qwerty said:



			Or this.. 

View attachment 24806

Click to expand...

Is that where I think it is mate? &#128514;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			How about this?
View attachment 24805

Click to expand...



Stunning

As is this 




Best course in the world - beats any parkland for me


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stunning

As is this 

View attachment 24807


Best course in the world - beats any parkland for me
		
Click to expand...

Is that Old Head. Not played it but it's on my list &#128077;


----------



## IanG (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Does the live stream in The Masters website work for anyone else?
Doesn't want to know on my laptop.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it works outside of the USA. BBC red button clams to be showing feature groups from 17.30 - fingers crossed. 

Ian


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

bluewolf said:



			Is that Old Head. Not played it but it's on my list ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s Royal County Down mate -:thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s Royal County Down mate -:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just had the most amazing brain fart. Quite possibly irrefutable proof that too much red wine pickles the brain ðŸ˜‚  I've actually got a very similar picture of RCD on my laptop at work. Beautifully bizarre!!


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Stunning

As is this 

View attachment 24807


Best course in the world - beats any parkland for me
		
Click to expand...

As amazing as that view is, and it is stunning, the ugly modern Catholic church in Newcastle is a pimple on it. Been there many times, and it just stands out. 

My favourite golf course though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2018)

Links? This is one of my favourites   :thup:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWu2TmZSNHc


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Itâ€™s all well and good having lovely aerial shots and flyovers, last time I played golf it wasnâ€™t in a helicopter ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Itâ€™s all well and good having lovely aerial shots and flyovers, last time I played golf it wasnâ€™t in a helicopter ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I'm glad you don't like links as it means there is one less person clogging up the courses


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

drive4show said:



			I'm glad you don't like links as it means there is one less person clogging up the courses   

Click to expand...

Oooh that hurts mate &#129301; like a dagger in the heart &#128514;


----------



## garyinderry (Apr 7, 2018)

Played that goat track Tralee last week. Absolutely nothing to see there. 

[video=youtube;OPENCx8wcTw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPENCx8wcTw[/video]


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyway back to the golf, big move by Fitzpatrick going on right now.


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2018)

Don't you want to barf every time a commentator says patrons?

Augusta's insistence on the use of this term by commentators sums up all that's wrong with this competition for me.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2018)

Crow said:



			Don't you want to barf every time a commentator says patrons?

Augusta's insistence on the use of this term by commentators sums up all that's wrong with this competition for me.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. Manufactured pretentious nonsense. Hyperbole overload on an artificial course. Like watching United vs City Legends at a DW Soccerdome.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 7, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Oooh that hurts mate &#129301; like a dagger in the heart &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

The upside is more chance of us getting tee times on beautiful parkland courses with the old fuddies playing at the seaside &#128513;


----------



## inc0gnito (Apr 7, 2018)

You guys know anywhere online to watch the masters live? I donâ€™t have sky sports


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

inc0gnito said:



			You guys know anywhere online to watch the masters live? I donâ€™t have sky sports
		
Click to expand...

BBC website will have featured groups , Amen corner and then live from 8 or 9


----------



## ger147 (Apr 7, 2018)

inc0gnito said:



			You guys know anywhere online to watch the masters live? I donâ€™t have sky sports
		
Click to expand...

BBC


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The upside is more chance of us getting tee times on beautiful parkland courses with the old fuddies playing at the seaside &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

&#129307; &#128514;


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2018)

Watching featured groups. It is crazy that the leading pair are about to tee off  and you can't watch their first two holes. Bonkers.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Watching featured groups. It is crazy that the leading pair are about to tee off  and you can't watch their first two holes. Bonkers.
		
Click to expand...

What is the thinking behind it?
Seen plenty of Poulter on +7


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2018)

Bloody frustrating if you don't have the red button


----------



## DRW (Apr 7, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Bloody frustrating if you don't have the red button
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, dont get it on nowtv from what I can see, but BBC do have it online:-

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/golf/43244208


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Yeah, dont get it on nowtv from what I can see, but BBC do have it online:-

www.bbc.co.uk/sport/live/golf/43244208

Click to expand...

Is male oral sex allowed on the forum?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

Ken on the course :whoo: , beats any zen green


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ken on the course :whoo: , beats any zen green 

Click to expand...

has he changed the script yet or still exactly the same thing year after year?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ken on the course :whoo: , beats any zen green 

Click to expand...

Bet all the none golfers viewing it will be loving seeing some old fool pacing up & down the greensðŸ˜‚

Weâ€™ll never get a tee time now ðŸ¤­

Bbc=BLOOOOOMING MARVELLOUS ðŸ‘


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

fundy said:



			has he changed the script yet or still exactly the same thing year after year?
		
Click to expand...

Just showing the pace of the green from the back of the 2nd when coming in from the fringe - frighteningly quick , hardly seem to touch it and just got through the fringe then took off - Reed got the same sort of putt now as well


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm disgusted!

The azalea flowers that are shown during the ad breaks on the BBC coverage, a couple of the petals have got brown bits,  someone on the Augusta committee needs a stiff talking to.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Just showing the pace of the green from the back of the 2nd when coming in from the fringe - frighteningly quick , hardly seem to touch it and just got through the fringe then took off - Reed got the same sort of putt now as well
		
Click to expand...

Any ducks?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

Come on Rory!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2018)

Fowler on fire at the moment. Can he make a charge?


----------



## MartynB (Apr 7, 2018)

So good, live coverage now, let the golf do the talking please. COME ON RORYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2018)

Iâ€™m worried about Dan. Tiger hasnâ€™t had a good tournament and we havenâ€™t heard from him in the past few days?


----------



## fundy (Apr 7, 2018)

Captainron said:



			Iâ€™m worried about Dan. Tiger hasnâ€™t had a good tournament and we havenâ€™t heard from him in the past few days?
		
Click to expand...

pretty sure Tiger has performed to expectation hasnt he. Played ok without being close to his best still, made the cut without threatening. Definitely not his irons as well as he needs to at this level to compete with the very best. Carnoustie arguably his best major option this year and even there I dont think he drives it good enough to feature unless conditions arent the greatest


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 7, 2018)

The 4th looks a boring hole.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2018)

The leaderboard is just amazing. Most of the worlds best are all up there with a shout.


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Captainron said:



			The leaderboard is just amazing. Most of the worlds best are all up there with a shout.
		
Click to expand...

This is awesome, they're all stacking up behind the leader.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2018)

Roooorrrryy!


----------



## Captainron (Apr 7, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Roooorrrryy! 

Click to expand...

The racing car &#127950; 

Go Rors


----------



## ger147 (Apr 7, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Roooorrrryy! 

Click to expand...

They might have to replace the pin after that one, lol.


----------



## IanG (Apr 7, 2018)

Boom Rory..... :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2018)

Bit fortunate to hit the pin and drop as it was motoring but what a start from him. Great stuff to watch now. Who said it isn't living up to expectations?


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2018)

Go Tommy!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2018)

Fleetwood is playing absolutely unbelievably today. Unfortunately a lot of others are playing well too!


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Shame reed is playing so well. Need him to have a melt down .. come on tommy


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 7, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Shame reed is playing so well. Need him to have a melt down .. come on tommy
		
Click to expand...

Am I a bad person for hoping he has a Garcia moment sometime soon? :smirk:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Am I a bad person for hoping he has a Garcia moment sometime soon? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Not in my book. He's just someone I can't warm to even though he's playing some decent golf. I'd like him to come back to the field a tad and really make it exciting tomorrow.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Am I a bad person for hoping he has a Garcia moment sometime soon? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Nope, willing him to start shanking and yipping. 

Little twerp has just holed another.:angry:


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Am I a bad person for hoping he has a Garcia moment sometime soon? :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I hope he sets a master record for the worst card lol


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah Reed playing this well is annoying. He reminds me of Cartman from South Park for some reason.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah Reed playing this well is annoying. He reminds me of Cartman from South Park for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

Knew he looked like someone

Fleetwood has come a long way since caddying for happy Gilmore


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah Reed playing this well is annoying. He reminds me of Cartman from South Park for some reason.
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## GaryK (Apr 7, 2018)

Anyone used Skybet for the Masters?
I am not seeing any Cash Out options on my bets, whereas PaddyPower is offering me cash out.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 7, 2018)

Have just seen that both Langer and Couples are ahead of Tiger - made me laugh, especially as I heard earlier that a commentator quoted him as saying 2 score in the low 60s would put him in the mix!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2018)

Oh, Rory.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Have just seen that both Langer and Couples are ahead of Tiger - made me laugh, especially as I heard earlier that a commentator quoted him as saying 2 score in the low 60s would put him in the mix!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

He canâ€™t mix it with these guys when it comes to the toughest courses , they are showing how much the game has moved on over the last decade , just hope he doesnâ€™t do any damage to himself chasing it though


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

GaryK said:



			Anyone used Skybet for the Masters?
I am not seeing any Cash Out options on my bets, whereas PaddyPower is offering me cash out.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I noticed this.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He canâ€™t mix it with these guys when it comes to the toughest courses , they are showing how much the game has moved on over the last decade , just hope he doesnâ€™t do any damage to himself chasing it though
		
Click to expand...

Very thoughtful of you Phil.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2018)

Thatâ€™s stunning par save from the bushes - Reed though is playing superb , he is a yank I donâ€™t mind as he has a bit of personality about him


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2018)

Eagle for Reed. Even with so many others playing well he's running away with it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Eagle for Reed. Even with so many others playing well he's running away with it. 

Click to expand...

He appears to be although left off the tee on the next. Rory could do with a birdie or two to close that gap a tad and make it a real head to head tomorrow


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

Think itâ€™s about time Alliss called it a day. 
Cringeworthy at times.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think itâ€™s about time Alliss called it a day. 
Cringeworthy at times.
		
Click to expand...

Tried it. Lasted less than two minutes with him and and his co-commentator (which sounded like Cotter) wittering away. Awful


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2018)

Happy for Reed or Fleetwood to win, got Reed @ 50/1 and Fleetwood @ 35/1,
Fowler backing them up @ 20/1.
Bets laid on 19th March


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Happy for Reed or Fleetwood to win, got Reed @ 50/1 and Fleetwood @ 35/1,
Fowler backing them up @ 20/1.
Bets laid on 19th March 

Click to expand...

Bets placed on 19th? 
Always makes me laugh when people post bets after theyâ€™ve come on,or in contention.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

Hoping for Reed/Rory paired tomorrow.


----------



## Crow (Apr 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Think itâ€™s about time Alliss called it a day. 
Cringeworthy at times.
		
Click to expand...

Rubbish, the comment on Reed's great shot to the thirteenth green was worth the licence fee alone, something along the lines of "what a lovely swing, a few spare moving parts".


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

Crow said:



			Rubbish, the comment on Reed's great shot to the thirteenth green was worth the licence fee alone, something along the lines of "what a lovely swing, a few spare moving parts".
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that was tv gold


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Bets placed on 19th? 
Always makes me laugh when people post bets after theyâ€™ve come on,or in contention.
		
Click to expand...

Happy now ?

Didnâ€™t realise there was a rule on the forum as to when we had to declare spending our own money.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Happy now ?

Didnâ€™t realise there was a rule on the forum as to when we had to declare spending our own money.

View attachment 24809

Click to expand...

Got that off Twitter? ðŸ˜‚

You didnâ€™t have to do that. 

Congrats Paul ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Got that off Twitter? ðŸ˜‚

You didnâ€™t have to do that. 

Congrats Paul ðŸ‘ðŸ»
		
Click to expand...

I wonder why youâ€™d question someoneâ€™s integrity


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2018)

2 Eagles in 3 holes, get in Reed :whoo:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 7, 2018)

Thatâ€™s just crazy from Reed. 
Give him the jacket now.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 7, 2018)

Bloody hell!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			2 Eagles in 3 holes, get in Reed :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

His to lose on this form. Should have a decent lead going into tomorrow but him and McIlroy going head to head will be fun. Still can't warm to Reed though. Hope McIlroy can find something coming in on the last two


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 7, 2018)

Wow! This is incredible from Reed, there's plenty of holes still to go but I'd be happy to see him win. I like him.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 7, 2018)

Feel a bit sorry for Leishman. Had so many that have gone close but none have dropped, and playing alongside Reed can't be helping.


----------



## MartynB (Apr 7, 2018)

Mini collapse from reed maybe? Looking like him and Rory as final pairing!:clap:


----------



## Swingalot (Apr 7, 2018)

Reed and Rory tomorrow. Hope Rory sticks the USA Ryder cup umbrella where the sun donâ€™t shine!

Anyone but Reed to win it please!


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2018)

Just my opinion but I hope everyone remembers it is the Masters this week and the Ryder cup later this year.
Rory been a mix of riding his luck and brilliance today. I'll he rooting for him, but wouldn't begrudge Reed if he puts in anither gutsy performance. He plays a similar style of aggressive golf IMO.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2018)

Great third day, compelling viewing, Reed will have to be at his best to hold off Rory, even with a 3 shot lead.

Few players nearby could also take a run at him.

Hopefully itâ€™ll be a classic final day.


----------



## Birdie2 (Apr 7, 2018)

What a day! Can't wait to get out on the course tomorrow!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah that Saturday was fantastic. Apparently nobody has ever got all four rounds under 70 at the Masters, so on that basis Reed is due a last round of 71 I reckon! I bet on Bubba but he's probably too far back. So I'll be rooting for Rory I reckon. Wouldn't mind at all if he won it.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 8, 2018)

Almost, but not quite, a two horse race now?

If l were a betting man, l think I'd be putting money on Rory. (Ooops, just remembered, l already did ) And Tommy Fleetwood set the pulse racing for a while but l fear he's too far back now. But at 55/1 each way, he could still earn me a few bob.


----------



## inc0gnito (Apr 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			BBC website will have featured groups , Amen corner and then live from 8 or 9
		
Click to expand...

thanks for that! Really enjoyed watching round 3 last night.


----------



## moogie (Apr 8, 2018)

Swingalot said:



			Reed and Rory tomorrow. Hope Rory sticks the USA Ryder cup umbrella where the sun donâ€™t shine!

Anyone but Reed to win it please!
		
Click to expand...


Switch the names around
Rory for Reed
Reed for Rory
Then I'd happily take that result......ðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm not understanding the dislike for Reed. I know he was pumped during the Ryder Cup but then look at Poulter, McIlroy etc. I don't think he has ever overstepped the mark. I didn't like him winning but I enjoyed watching him play.

He has come across and played in European tournaments, not many top Americans do that. When interviewed he is incredibly polite and answers well. 

What's the issue?


----------



## pendodave (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not understanding the dislike for Reed. I know he was pumped during the Ryder Cup but then look at Poulter, McIlroy etc. I don't think he has ever overstepped the mark. I didn't like him winning but I enjoyed watching him play.

He has come across and played in European tournaments, not many top Americans do that. When interviewed he is incredibly polite and answers well. 

What's the issue?
		
Click to expand...

He has a history of behaving badly, especially when in college.

He also use ADHD medication under a TUE. So the Bradley Wiggins of golf. Acts to calm nerves and anxiety... Can't believe he doesn't get questioned more for it, but the septics are a bit more relaxed about these things as long as one of their own is winning. And the standard of investigative golf journalism is not so high...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2018)

Bit harsh holding college life against him. He has clearly grown up a lot since then. His behaviour since he came to the fore has always seemed very good. 

As for the medication I can't really comment as I don't know about any condition he may have.


----------



## big_matt (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Bit harsh holding college life against him. He has clearly grown up a lot since then. His behaviour since he came to the fore has always seemed very good.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Im assuming that everyone holding his college life against him behaved like an absolute saint the whole time they were at college/uni? Thought so!

As for drugs to calm players down, there have been rumours for many years that they are absolutely rife in golf at all levels.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 8, 2018)

I like Reed,but I will be rooting for Rory tonight.


----------



## pendodave (Apr 8, 2018)

big_matt said:



			As for drugs to calm players down, there have been rumours for many years that they are absolutely rife in golf at all levels.
		
Click to expand...

True enough. But he's the only one documented as using them as far as I know. Mind you, an awful lot of players missed the Olympics...(which is where this came from).


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

It's Reed's to lose.
Looking at how he's played somfar this week, there's nothing to suggest he's not going to shoot another under par round.
If he shoots in the 60s again the Rory has to fire another low one just to make a playoff.
And that means Rory has to push, especially if there's still a gap coming tongue back 9.
Once you start pushing it's easier to make mistakes.
Much as I'd like Rory to commit, I'm thinking Reed will just have enough.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 8, 2018)

pendodave said:



			True enough. But he's the only one documented as using them as far as I know. Mind you, an awful lot of players missed the Olympics...(which is where this came from).
		
Click to expand...

Exactly!

As fa'r as you know. And that is based upon a "lea" from a Russian propaganda/false news website that also threw mud at Farah and Nadal amongst others. 

Plus there's no evidence to show that the drug in question would have beneficial effects upon the performance of a golfer. 

Let's at least see some conclusive evidence before condemning.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not understanding the dislike for Reed. I know he was pumped during the Ryder Cup but then look at Poulter, McIlroy etc. I don't think he has ever overstepped the mark. I didn't like him winning but I enjoyed watching him play.

He has come across and played in European tournaments, not many top Americans do that. When interviewed he is incredibly polite and answers well. 

What's the issue?
		
Click to expand...

ill admit to not liking him.

however someone said to me last night - if he was European youâ€™d love him. 

To be honest, heâ€™s correct


----------



## Dave3498 (Apr 8, 2018)

How did Leishman manage to get a 2 club length drop on the 18th if it was not a penalty drop?


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 8, 2018)

Rory is just as likely to implode than Reed at Augusta.

Personally I would love to see Rickie win it now that my pick Kooch is out of it.


----------



## Yant (Apr 8, 2018)

The standard of golf yesterday was incredible. The best in the world all making their move on a course that was receptive to being attacked, given the damper conditions. Some wonderful putting front Reed to keep everyone at arms length and a stellar round from both Rory, Rickie and Tommy. Felt sorry for Leishman, nothing would go in for him yesterday. 

Sunday looks set to be a cracker.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2018)

Dave3498 said:



			How did Leishman manage to get a 2 club length drop on the 18th if it was not a penalty drop?
		
Click to expand...

i couldnâ€™t understand it at all....

2 club lengths, no penalty but also didnâ€™t take full relief by the looks of things


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

Is it any wonder that playoffs sometimes finish in semi darkness when the leaders tee off at 2.40.
I know they're playing in 2 balls but sunset is at 8pm
5 1/2 hours for a round and a playoff....:mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

So I'm watching the golf through the BBC website.
Tiger and Rafa.
So cameras are out there on the course as we're seeing every shot from both players.
Backlog on the 2nd. I've seen the drives and then they've stood around for nearly 5 minutes waiting for the green to clear.
And because they're not allowed to show anything else because the Masters has their collective heads positioned up their collective orifice and don't allow proper coverage, I've lost the will to live.
There is golf being played, why can't we watch it?
It's so frustrating....


----------



## ademac (Apr 8, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Is it any wonder that playoffs sometimes finish in semi darkness when the leaders tee off at 2.40.
I know they're playing in 2 balls but sunset is at 8pm
5 1/2 hours for a round and a playoff....:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

This baffles me too.


----------



## paddyc (Apr 8, 2018)

Missed the first 2 days as was in the USA with no golf coverage but manged to see some last night before the jet lag kicked in.

Should be a cracking final round. Any of the top 10 still in with a shout, if Reed has a bad day and Rory doesnt get the putter going.Happy for any European to win it it.Reed played some great stuff and if he wins fair play cause he deserves it. I like players showing some passion on the course and he doesnt come across as a bad guy and he plays on ET as well which more yanks should do.


----------



## DCB (Apr 8, 2018)

Anyway, how can it be a Major when only 85 players get a start in the first place


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2018)

Genuine question when was the last time someone outside the top 50 won a major?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2018)

Quite unexpectedly I'm finding myself with Tiger - actually willing him to do as well as he can - and just fed up listening to commentators continuing to talk up everything little positive he does - then big downer when he can't follow it up to _'build and maintain any momentum_' - please just give the guy a break.  They talk with expectations that he can be performing near his past capability.  Get real  he just can't - at least not yet.


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Genuine question when was the last time someone outside the top 50 won a major?
		
Click to expand...

I think Willett was 51st the year he won, expect he was the last, Jimmy Walker was 48th when he won the USPGA so came close too


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Genuine question when was the last time someone outside the top 50 won a major?
		
Click to expand...

Cabrera in 09..?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 8, 2018)

I don't like him as he isn't Rory - he might be a lovely and splendid fella - but he isn't Rory.    As others have stated in other threads - how can I possibly not like someone if I have never met him personally...

...and then he goes and three putt 7 from pretty much nowhere - though tricky swing on first putt.  And the spectators applaud...

I'm not sure he actually doesn't just want off the course...


----------



## IainP (Apr 8, 2018)

Kaymer needs a longer jumper!


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 8, 2018)

fundy said:



			I think Willett was 51st the year he won, expect he was the last, Jimmy Walker was 48th when he won the USPGA so came close utoo
		
Click to expand...

Mate Willett was ranked about 12th when he won!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2018)

IainP said:



			Kaymer needs a longer jumper!
		
Click to expand...

Shrunk being washed in Boddingtons &#127866;&#128540;


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

MendieGK said:



			Mate Willett was ranked about 12th when he won!! &#128514;&#128514;
		
Click to expand...

would help if Id looked at the right date lol. that said I still think he shouldve been closer to 51 than 12 haha


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

Right then prediction time. I'm going Reed by 3 (and secretly hoping it's like one of my football predictions so Rory wins)


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 8, 2018)

Come on Rory, bring it home.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 8, 2018)

Nervy start!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2018)

Bubba putting into a bunker. Reed stymying himself behind trees left. Rory ridiculously wild to the right.

This is the Masters I'm watching isn't it? 

It's going to be great.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2018)

From the reception on the first tee the locals would prefer Rory over Reed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

One back and the gap closes. Reed looks very nervous


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2018)

I had a strong feeling Rory would do this. Thought Reed had a slightly worse round in him to come.

Rory has started the brighter so fingers crossed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2018)

Big putt miss on 2 from Rory. Should be level 

Reed playing poor... which is good to see


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

interesting the crowd is very pro Rory and pretty anti Reed it seems

watch out in the mirror for the spaniard


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

some excellent pin positions out there today, plenty of risk reward (or sucker pins to you and i)


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

And reset........


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

Casey burning it up...


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2018)

Peter Alliss at his mercurial best when talking of Fred Couples; 
"There may be snow on the roof but there's a fire burning in the grate".
A wonderful wordsmith is our Peter.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

And reset........


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2018)

Rory and Reed battling it out to see who will muck this last round up the most....


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2018)

Spieth getting very close and still the back 9 for him to play.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

Rahm is coming


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Bubba must be wearing those shoes for a bet.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2018)

Did the commentator just call Rory
â€œRicky McIlroyâ€ 
Pmsl ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 8, 2018)

Rory seems a little off...his driving should have the advantage but isnâ€™t keeping it straight.

Reed is gonna nab it


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh, Rory. Sort it out.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Rory seems a little off...his driving should have the advantage but isnâ€™t keeping it straight.

Reed is gonna nab it
		
Click to expand...

Twist face helping lol


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2018)

Is Spieth now becoming the favourite?
If I was a betting man Iâ€™d certainly be considering him .


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



*Is Spieth now becoming the favourite?*
If I was a betting man Iâ€™d certainly be considering him .
		
Click to expand...

no the guy whos 4 in front is still a big favourite, Spieth is potentially becoming the danger as no one else really putting their hand up yet


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2018)

Reed still the very big favourite- Spieth is looking dangerous and may make Reed a bit nervous.

Rory needs a run of a couple of good holes to wake up

During a day of mistakes and stop start Spieth is the only one making a serious move at the moment


----------



## xcore (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice ace from Hoffman! Spieths on the march


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2018)

Fowler coming up on the rails.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2018)

Rory is bottling it big time. Spieth looks more like the man who knows what needs to be done. He'll be close in this.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2018)

fundy said:



			no the guy whos 4 in front is still a big favourite, Spieth is potentially becoming the danger as no one else really putting their hand up yet
		
Click to expand...

2 behind Reed now


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2018)

JamesR said:



			2 behind Reed now
		
Click to expand...

and Reeds still the fav and hes still the main danger


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

Cut to Kooch, not seen a shot from him all day, 50 foot putt - you just know it's going in&#128514;:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Rory is bottling it big time. Spieth looks more like the man who knows what needs to be done. He'll be close in this.
		
Click to expand...

Why when someoneâ€™s doesnâ€™t play that great itâ€™s down to â€œbottleâ€

Rory isnâ€™t bottling it - at the moment he just canâ€™t find a fluid swing consistently enough - thatâ€™s golf and the fine margins they have.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

I'd say he bottled that approach to the 11th....


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why when someoneâ€™s doesnâ€™t play that great itâ€™s down to â€œbottleâ€

Rory isnâ€™t bottling it - at the moment he just canâ€™t find a fluid swing consistently enough - thatâ€™s golf and the fine margins they have.
		
Click to expand...

I have seen a few people say heâ€™s bottling it...makes me laugh! Just got zero idea


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why when someoneâ€™s doesnâ€™t play that great itâ€™s down to â€œbottleâ€

Rory isnâ€™t bottling it - at the moment he just canâ€™t find a fluid swing consistently enough - thatâ€™s golf and the fine margins they have.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not fine margins today itâ€™s bottling. He clearly has a mental block with the masters since he threw Away the lead 

Had a chance to go level on the second hole and missed a tiny putt for eagle 

Iâ€™d go far to say he will never win a green jacket


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			I have seen a few people say heâ€™s bottling it...makes me laugh! Just got zero idea
		
Click to expand...

Exactly- his swing is out of sync at the moment , itâ€™s not mental , itâ€™s a swing issue and he canâ€™t get it going at the moment


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 8, 2018)

Whatever it is, bottle or ability.. he's out of it now imo.
Rooting for Ricky, would love to see him win it.

Edit: His body language at that last putt was awful, definitely out of it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			I have seen a few people say heâ€™s bottling it...makes me laugh! Just got zero idea
		
Click to expand...

This; people making those sorts of comments are completely clueless.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2018)

McIlroy won't win today. Spieth only 1 back now but Reed still has the 2 Par 5's to come. Fowler looking good too but still 2 back.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Whatever it is, bottle or ability.. he's out of it now imo.
Rooting for Ricky, would love to see him win it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah he is out of it right now - unless something clicks for him but hard to see 

Rahm still close but anyone but Spieth please


----------



## xreyuk (Apr 8, 2018)

Wanted McIlroy to win but doubt he will now, his head isnâ€™t there.

As long as anyone but reed wins. 

Please.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 8, 2018)

Lazkir said:



			Rooting for Ricky, would love to see him win it.
		
Click to expand...


Just to be clear, I meant Ricky Fowler, not Ricky McIlroy!


----------



## xcore (Apr 8, 2018)

Why am I rooting for spieth over reed now?!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah he is out of it right now - unless something clicks for him but hard to see 

Rahm still close but anyone but Spieth please
		
Click to expand...




xreyuk said:



			Wanted McIlroy to win but doubt he will now, his head isnâ€™t there.

As long as anyone but reed wins. 

Please.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect one of you will be disappointed.


----------



## Lazkir (Apr 8, 2018)

xcore said:



			Why am I rooting for spieth over reed now?!
		
Click to expand...


Fowler first, but Spieth would be ok.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2018)

An interesting article on Reed;

http://www.golf.com/tour-news/2018/...-reed-brash-controversial-college-allegations


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Great final day, difficult to pick a winner at this stage.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

Game on


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Great final day, difficult to pick a winner at this stage.
		
Click to expand...

I can't see beyond Spieth, but I'm rooting for Reed.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2018)

Reed dodged a massive bullet there, could win him the tournament. Spieth needs to post -15 then see what happens.


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Go get that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

Come on Jordan. Reed got a massive break but I'd rather be Spieth and post the score to beat


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2018)

Unbelievable putt from Spieth. Would be lovely if Rickie won actually, but Spieth has got the bit between his teeth now.


----------



## MartynB (Apr 8, 2018)

Spieth or Fowler, anyone but Reed.


----------



## MartynB (Apr 8, 2018)

Rory out of it?


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2018)

Well, this is great viewing but it's a real shame Rory isn't featuring.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 8, 2018)

MartynB said:



			Rory out of it?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d say so, he needs to play these last 5 in 5 under to have a chance I think - had he holed on 2 I think he would have run away with it, but that knocked his confidence, and heâ€™s had a poor round unfortunately.


----------



## IanM (Apr 8, 2018)

USA coverage didnâ€™t show Rory putt on 13 or his drive on 4 so they think sp


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2018)

Yeah Rory is out of it unless something special happens , between those four at the top - anyone but Spieth will be the preference


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

MartynB said:



			Spieth or Fowler, anyone but Reed.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Although he's still doing OK I simply find anything to warm to Reed. Spieth's charge is a bit special. What odds a play-off?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yeah Rory is out of it unless something special happens , between those four at the top - anyone but Spieth will be the preference
		
Click to expand...

If Spieth wins it though from nine shots back it will be unbelievable.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Roryâ€™s lost interest!


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2018)

Good grief, Rory. Setup aiming way left and then gets frustrated that the ball lands on the left of the green. What is he doing?


----------



## xcore (Apr 8, 2018)

Fowlerâ€™s our only hope now!


----------



## ger147 (Apr 8, 2018)

Reed's to lose now.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2018)

*table flip*  Rory, you idiot. Your brain is mince, sort it out.

Sigh!

Oh well, Spieth just gave me a big laugh off the 18th tee.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 8, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Good grief, Rory. Setup aiming way left and then gets frustrated that the ball lands on the left of the green. What is he doing?
		
Click to expand...

They always talk about Augusta being a drawers course. People like Kaymer have tried to change swing to better draw the ball. Yet Rory is trying to hit fades on nearly every shot. I donâ€™t quite understand?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2018)

Rory has absolutely fallen to pieces. Dear oh dear.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Whether you rate Spieth or not, that was a superb 18 holes on the final day of a major.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Whether you rate Spieth or not, that was a superb 18 holes on the final day of a major.
		
Click to expand...

Undeniable......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 8, 2018)

Brilliant wedge from Spieth , Fowlerâ€™s tee shot on 16th wasnâ€™t great. Still just about Reeds to win but having the score in the clubhouse will be massive


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

Shocker!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2018)

Spieth actually missed a putt on 18 so that's that. Reed has it won.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh well, Spieth just gave me a big laugh off the 18th tee.
		
Click to expand...

Rick Shiels was standing behind him - enough to put anyone off..


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Does Fat Pat own Rory now? I think he might.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2018)

Well this has been painful. 

Genuinely thought Rory had this!

too many early missed putts, led to a strain on the rest of his game (familiar story).

Still has a green jacket in in him,as he can win any tournament on his week. Just needs to have two average rounds and two â€œRoryâ€rounds and he wins.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Does Fat Pat own Rory now? I think he might.
		
Click to expand...

Rory was just Rory. Streaky. 

He beats himself beifre ayine anyone else gets a chance.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Great Par on 17 from Reed.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

Great birdie for Ricky. Asks Reed the question down the last.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 8, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Great birdie for Ricky. Asks Reed the question down the last.
		
Click to expand...

Shame he looks set to answer it


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Apr 8, 2018)

Nice one Patrick. Worthy winner. Spieth and Fowler made him work for it though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Shame he looks set to answer it
		
Click to expand...

Knee jerker left


----------



## IainP (Apr 8, 2018)

Credit where due, fair bit thrown at him and never really looked under pressure


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2018)

IainP said:



			Credit where due, fair bit thrown at him and never really looked under pressure
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue. Every time he made a mistake he bounced back and showed some grit to get it done.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2018)

Still nobody with all 4 rounds in the 60s.....


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 8, 2018)

Reed the worthy winner, great last day, some chase by Spieth and Fowler, maybe next year for Rory.


----------



## sawtooth (Apr 8, 2018)

Well done Patrick well deserved.

Wait for Rory goes on but thereâ€™s always next year.


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 8, 2018)

Yep, well played to hold on to that lead with others charging at him. Hope he wins a few more now.


----------



## user2010 (Apr 8, 2018)

Thank Grud  Spieth didn't win.:thup:


----------



## Slime (Apr 8, 2018)

Well done Reed, he earned that the hard way.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 8, 2018)

Credit where itâ€™s due, never easy getting your first. Always seemed to bounce back after a mistake, and played with a smile on his face. 

Not bad bad for a top 5 player


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2018)

i dislike reed but was glad he obliged @ 67.85/1!!!


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2018)

Well that totally messed up my sleep but well worth it and a deserved win for Reed

Shame the challengers didn't get a smidgen closer earlier in play for some added drama but it did go down to the last hole which is all I can hope for really

Will never be my fav Major but I'm sure the organizers are happy with what this years offered us


Back to Spain this week with ET and much more sociable viewing hours


----------



## Capella (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm not a fan of Patrick Reed and probably never will be, but I must say I was impressed how he handled himself during the final round. There were so many situations where he hit a shot that could have gotten him into trouble, but he always did the smart thing and played to the odds. That takes a lot of nerve. He plays a lot more sensible and level headed than he comes across in interviews.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Well done Patrick well deserved.

*Wait for Rory goes on* but thereâ€™s always next year.
		
Click to expand...

Wait will be a very long one till he addresses his woeful putting. I hope Rory sits down and watches that last round on the telly. Spieth, Fowler, Smith etc all showed him how far behind them he is with the short stick. I actually started feeling sorry for Rory (despite his mega bank balance) as you just knew he wasn't capable of holing a putt out there anytime he was on the green.

Even his "legendary" driving was poor.

For Rory to get back to world number 1 and complete the career grand slam his short game and especially his putting needs to vastly improve.

As for Reed, totally deserved his win, any wobble he rectified straight away and played a solid if unspectacular last round. Loved that last night, huge credit to Ricky and Spieth for mounting the challenge and making it interesting. Great from Rahm until he chased too hard and great rounds from a few other including Casey with a bad back.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 9, 2018)

Give him his dues Reed played well under a lot of pressure and without having his A-game. Steady and made the putts count. Still not a fan. Was rooting for Rickie once Rory was out of the picture, Fowler's a great putter.

Rory...dear oh dear, as a fan it was a frustrating watch, lucky break on first in trees then superb 2nd to par 5 2nd thinking it could be on, then missed putt and you could sense it might not be his day, then just went backwards as others went forward and Reed held steady, very disappointing. Pressure putting very weak, seemed like he'd sorted that in first 3 days but no.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Wait will be a very long one till he addresses his woeful putting. I hope Rory sits down and watches that last round on the telly. Spieth, Fowler, Smith etc all showed him how far behind them he is with the short stick. I actually started feeling sorry for Rory (despite his mega bank balance) as you just knew he wasn't capable of holing a putt out there anytime he was on the green.

Even his "legendary" driving was poor.

For Rory to get back to world number 1 and complete the career grand slam his short game and especially his putting needs to vastly improve.

As for Reed, totally deserved his win, any wobble he rectified straight away and played a solid if unspectacular last round. Loved that last night, huge credit to Ricky and Spieth for mounting the challenge and making it interesting. Great from Rahm until he chased too hard and great rounds from a few other including Casey with a bad back.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about Rory's putting it was dire and only confirms that at the level he is at his putting is probably way behind where it needs to be. Maybe a V-easy would help


----------



## Slab (Apr 9, 2018)

HankMarvin said:



			Agree about Rory's putting it was dire and only confirms that at the level he is at his putting is probably way behind where it needs to be. Maybe a V-easy would help
		
Click to expand...

I hope he doesnâ€™t change his putter, he needs to accept that it works and he doesnâ€™t need yet another change and that its him that needs to change (read one quote that, if accurate, he said his â€˜putter wasnâ€™t workingâ€™ yesterday and while we all know he didnâ€™t really mean the club there must have been a part of his subconscious that made him phrase it like that)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2018)

Capella said:



			I'm not a fan of Patrick Reed and probably never will be, but I must say I was impressed how he handled himself during the final round. There were so many situations where he hit a shot that could have gotten him into trouble, but he always did the smart thing and played to the odds. That takes a lot of nerve. He plays a lot more sensible and level headed than he comes across in interviews.
		
Click to expand...


I concur 100% with this.  Very well played indeed Patrick Reed.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2018)

Slab said:



			I hope he doesnâ€™t change his putter, he needs to accept that it works and he doesnâ€™t need yet another change and that its him that needs to change (read one quote that, if accurate, he said his â€˜putter wasnâ€™t workingâ€™ yesterday and while we all know he didnâ€™t really mean the club there must have been a part of his subconscious that made him phrase it like that)
		
Click to expand...


His putting is honking period and has been for a long time. Not just yesterday.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2018)

I think that was a great Masters even if we didn't get the winner that most of us wanted. Spieth and Fowler's last rounds were excellent, made up for Rory tossing it down the pan. Rahm had a good stab at it but was done when he put that shot in the water - I think Rahm is actually crazy, he often looks only a split second away from snapping every club in the bag. Even on shots that aren't even that disastrous. He is young though and I'm sure he'll mature a bit.

Reed did excellently to get the par on the 18th when the pressure was on, so fair play to him.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting that his putting wasnâ€™t â€œhonkingâ€ or rank rotten for the previous three rounds or the previous Comp or the one before that - one bad round and the people who hid away when he was playing well come rushing out 

I believe for the first three rounds his putting stats where up with the best - just one bad round starting by missing my millimetres which meant he thent started pushing a little and he struggling with rhythm- but Roryâ€™s biggest issue yesterday was his driving he was fighting a lot with his second shots 

But itâ€™s just one of those rounds which he has shown many times he will get over and come back stronger and then the usual will go into hiding again


----------



## Coffey (Apr 9, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Interesting that his putting wasnâ€™t â€œhonkingâ€ or rank rotten for the previous three rounds or the previous Comp or the one before that - one bad round and the people who hid away when he was playing well come rushing out 

I believe for the first three rounds his putting stats where up with the best - just one bad round starting by missing my millimetres which meant he thent started pushing a little and he struggling with rhythm- but Roryâ€™s biggest issue yesterday was his driving he was fighting a lot with his second shots 

But itâ€™s just one of those rounds which he has shown many times he will get over and come back stronger and then the usual will go into hiding again
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree with that.

His driving was very very poor and was really struggling to get his second shots close enough to give him a chance. Although he did knock some in close enough which he should have holed.

You could tell his head went down even before the back 9 started.

I also think he needs to get a proper caddy- someone who can give him some direction. Harry and JP are very passive and don't really seem to stand up to him and make him really think and question what he is trying to do. You see it with the likes of Bubba who really talks to his caddy and listens to his advice. They sort of bounce ideas and numbers off each other, discussing different shot shapes etc.

Rory will know how poorly he played and will be fully aware of what went wrong. He will be kicking himself, especially as Reed didn't go out and make a low score. He will know that was a great opportunity to win.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 9, 2018)

Don't think I've ever hid from a Rory debate and have been consistent with my assessment of him being a poor putter. 

He won a competition a few weeks back where the top four players in the world were missing. Last night his driving even deserted him. At one stage his driving stats were 3 fairways hit from 11. Not sure if he improved any on that.  

Rory = great ball striker, really likeable guy but by far the worst putter in the worlds top 10. I wouldn't even say he's a streaky putter as its consistently his achilles heel. Good luck with winning more majors Rory but for me its obvious where the glaring weakness is in your game. Par 5 second hole summed him up. That was such a majestic approach followed by an absolutely horrendous putt.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Rory = great ball striker, really likeable guy but by far the worst putter in the worlds top 10. I wouldn't even say he's a streaky putter as its consistently his achilles heel. Good luck with winning more majors Rory but for me its obvious where the glaring weakness is in your game. Par 5 second hole summed him up. That was such a majestic approach followed by an absolutely horrendous putt.
		
Click to expand...

proper momentum killer that putt... Reed faced little to no pressure from Rory which was a shame.. all the pushing was from Fowler , Spieth and Rahm


----------



## mhwgc (Apr 9, 2018)

Coffey said:



			Yeah I agree with that.

His driving was very very poor and was really struggling to get his second shots close enough to give him a chance. Although he did knock some in close enough which he should have holed.

You could tell his head went down even before the back 9 started.

I also think he needs to get a proper caddy- someone who can give him some direction. Harry and JP are very passive and don't really seem to stand up to him and make him really think and question what he is trying to do. You see it with the likes of Bubba who really talks to his caddy and listens to his advice. They sort of bounce ideas and numbers off each other, discussing different shot shapes etc.

Rory will know how poorly he played and will be fully aware of what went wrong. He will be kicking himself, especially as Reed didn't go out and make a low score. He will know that was a great opportunity to win.
		
Click to expand...


Agree with your point about the caddy, it's one thing to have your mate who's a good golfer but at times he clearly needs help which he'll only get from a 1st class caddy!


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 9, 2018)

Didn't tune in much prior to the last nine holes... Well done to Patrick for keeping his game going having done all the hard work over the opening three days... 

And, great play from Jordan and Rickie for giving it a go and making it interesting...


----------



## drdel (Apr 9, 2018)

mhwgc said:



			Agree with your point about the caddy, it's one thing to have your mate who's a good golfer but at times he clearly needs help which he'll only get from a 1st class caddy!
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you. 

IMO Rory's 'team' seem to be to be somewhat insular since his management changes a while ago - did anyone see the interview with him and Harrington? I wonder if anyone is prepared (or allowed) to stand up to him and his father. He needs a strong experienced caddy and to get rid of the hangers-on and 'yes' men.

He seemed to drop his head and loose the plot after his first few drives and never really managed his way around the course. Patrick Reed did not run away with it; he'd played well and got the job done. I reckon, had Rory kept his head together and managed the course by going for more of the percentage shots he could have got the score needed.


----------



## Roops (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting that the one thing that many think is his greatest strength turned out to be the catalyst to his downfall yesterday. Had an interesting discussion on Saturday at the golf club where I suggested that his distance off the tee could be his downfall. I think he gets into the zone where he's trying to overpower the course, which then results in every shot being hit absolutely flat out. I would so like to see him take a bit off all his shots, who cares if you are hitting a 9 iron into a green rather than a flat out lob wedge. Once the driving starts to get a bit awry the rest of the game is playing catch-up and ultimately the putting becomes critical, not his strongest suit. Great shame, as he had a beautiful opportunity to get his first green jacket.


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2018)

Interesting stats regarding Rory and his alleged inability to putt.
Of those that played all four rounds Rory's putting averages were only bettered by Reed.
Yup, you read that right.
Rory averaged 1.52 putts per hole to Reed's 1.44 and both of them had just two three-putts in 72 holes!
I wish my putting was as shonky as Rory's!


----------



## DRW (Apr 9, 2018)

Thought it was a boring watch the first few holes, but when Speith and Fowler got going, it was great and would have loved seeing fowler win.

Well done to Reed for holding his nerve and winning.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 9, 2018)

Watched Sat and Sunday evening on BBC, for as much as Alliss can be irritating at times with his little faux pas and memories I just cannot hack Ewen Murray and Paul McGinley - even find Butch Harmon grating. 

Very much prefer Andew Cotter, Ken Brown and - especially - Paul Azinger


----------



## Crow (Apr 9, 2018)

Slime said:



			Interesting stats regarding Rory and his alleged inability to putt.
Of those that played all four rounds Rory's putting averages were only bettered by Reed.
Yup, you read that right.
Rory averaged 1.52 putts per hole to Reed's 1.44 and both of them had just two three-putts in 72 holes!
I wish my putting was as shonky as Rory's!
		
Click to expand...

(72 x 1.52) - (72 x 1.44) = 5.76, or 6 shots.....


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 9, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Watched Sat and Sunday evening on BBC, for as much as Alliss can be irritating at times with his little faux pas and memories I just cannot hack Ewen Murray and Paul McGinley - even find Butch Harmon grating. 

Very much prefer Andew Cotter, Ken Brown and - especially - Paul Azinger
		
Click to expand...

I watch it on the bbc to avoid adverts. Was good to watch. Ken on the course was brilliant


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 9, 2018)

If Butch Harmon was on the BBC in place of Azinger it'd be perfect for me. Love Alliss's rubbish talking, he says some hilarious stuff, Ken's always solid as is Cotter. Add Butch into the mix and you'd have a seriously good commentary team.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 9, 2018)

Crow said:



			(72 x 1.52) - (72 x 1.44) = 5.76, or 6 shots.....
		
Click to expand...

Cant be bothered to look, but Iâ€™d be more interested in total length of putts holed.....

Total putts is always misleading.


----------



## TheDiablo (Apr 9, 2018)

Total putts is an irrelevant stat. He was 16th best putter this week, which was still better than Speith. Augusta is a 2nd shot course so it's approach play us usually the most important round there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2018)

mhwgc said:



			Agree with your point about the caddy, it's one thing to have your mate who's a good golfer but at times he clearly needs help which he'll only get from a 1st class caddy!
		
Click to expand...

Look at the interaction Spieth and Fowler in particular had with their caddies and you can see the value of a firm bag man as opposed to mate who'll just say yes


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2018)

On his day Rory can match anybody. 
But there are a handful of players that are as good as him now. 
He certainly wonâ€™t dominate the sport like it once looked like he could. 
And to keep saying that heâ€™s a streaky player,well that could be said about a lot of players.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Look at the interaction Spieth and Fowler in particular had with their caddies and you can see the value of a firm bag man as opposed to mate who'll just say yes
		
Click to expand...

Speith's caddy is one of his best mates though so how does that work?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 9, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Speith's caddy is one of his best mates though so how does that work?
		
Click to expand...

Good bag man & mate. 
As apposed to just mate.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 9, 2018)

Peter Allis literally has no idea what heâ€™s talking about anymore. Obviously does no research on players - performances/stars before the event. Knows nothing about golf technology. He needs to go.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 9, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Good bag man & mate. 
As apposed to just mate.
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe he had caddied for anyone else prior to getting the Spieth gig.

This forum is truly amazing, so many know who is and who isn't a good caddy and yet have most probably never had the services of one, certainly not on a regular basis.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2018)

Paperboy said:



			Speith's caddy is one of his best mates though so how does that work?
		
Click to expand...

You could see when Spieth made a birdie on one hole he turned to his caddy to say yes you were right about the break

So clearly his caddy has a lot of input and even overrides Spieth at times and he trusts what his caddy says


----------



## Capella (Apr 10, 2018)

There was a nice little exchange between Spieth and his caddie on the tee of the 12th on Sunday (which I saw on the Amen Corner stream, not sure if it was part of the regular broadcast). Spieth was between clubs and you could see that he was panicking a bit. His caddie did a fantastic job in talking him down and reassuring him in that situation and Spieth trusted his judgement, hit a good approach and made birdie. I don't need to be an expert to see that that is good caddying.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 10, 2018)

Capella said:



			There was a nice little exchange between Spieth and his caddie on the tee of the 12th on Sunday (which I saw on the Amen Corner stream, not sure if it was part of the regular broadcast). Spieth was between clubs and you could see that he was panicking a bit. His caddie did a fantastic job in talking him down and reassuring him in that situation and Spieth trusted his judgement, hit a good approach and made birdie. I don't need to be an expert to see that that is good caddying.
		
Click to expand...

However that all said caddies can only work with the attuide of their bosses

Spieth clearly listens and reacts to his caddy well and if he gets a knock he straight back in

Same with fowler , he looked out of it at one point and ended up second. He is becoming a short game wizard


----------



## Steve Bamford (Apr 10, 2018)

Agree that the player - caddy partnership is critical. Total trust required, especially at Augusta. At the end of the day, ball calls are going to be made on club selection at points. Greller and Spieth work well as of course do the likes of Fooch and Rose.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2018)

_Credit: @PGAMemes on Instagram_


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2018)

Capella said:



			There was a nice little exchange between Spieth and his caddie on the tee of the 12th on Sunday (which I saw on the Amen Corner stream, not sure if it was part of the regular broadcast). Spieth was between clubs and you could see that he was panicking a bit. His caddie did a fantastic job in talking him down and reassuring him in that situation and Spieth trusted his judgement, hit a good approach and made birdie. I don't need to be an expert to see that that is good caddying.
		
Click to expand...

Yeh saw that - Speith and his caddy were clearly delighted/relieved when he got the ball on the green - and Speith did a rather nice self-deprecating _hurrah _to the 'patrons' by the tee.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:









_Credit: @PGAMemes on Instagram_

Click to expand...

I read an account of Reed's college shenanigans and his relationship with his parents and sister.  The college stuff sounded very regrettable.  The latter - a total breakdown in his relationships - sounded very sad indeed - aided and abetted by his wife - and something that you'd hope he'll manage to reconcile things with them in the coming months or years.  Don't stay fallen-out with the ones you love - they might not be there tomorrow when you've decided to make up.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I read an account of Reed's college shenanigans and his relationship with his parents and sister.  The college stuff sounded very regrettable.  The latter - a total breakdown in his relationships - sounded very sad indeed - aided and abetted by his wife - and something that you'd hope he'll manage to reconcile things with them in the coming months or years.  Don't stay fallen-out with the ones you love - they might not be there tomorrow when you've decided to make up.
		
Click to expand...

I've read a couple of things saying he has fallen out with his parents but none of them said how or why. Did you find an article that explained the actual situation? If so, is it online somewhere? I'd be interested to read.


----------



## drdel (Apr 10, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I've read a couple of things saying he has fallen out with his parents but none of them said how or why. Did you find an article that explained the actual situation? If so, is it online somewhere? I'd be interested to read.
		
Click to expand...

T'was because they disagreed with him marrying his now wife.  

The guy can play golf and there are a considerable number of his peers who have (or rumoured to have) a checked past!  

If you scan the press you'll find mention of Mickleson's gambling, Westwood's divorce battle, Singh's 'stag' supplements, Garcia's domestic woes, Woods arrest, divorce etc, etc,  Monty's divorce and rule 'bending', Johnson's rumoured drug issues, Daly's drinking, McIlroy's dumped his girl just before his wedding date and so on.

It is a pity that the press like to focus on the negatives but for me Patrick Reed won because he played the best golf - the rest is private/domestic and just noise.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2018)

Difference between all those things is those guys all came out, openly talked about the issues or apologised for any wrong-doing where applicable, allowed people to forgive them and moved on. Reed could have a great redemption story if he talked about his indiscretions openly and apologised but he refuses to even discuss anything from his past so people can't relate to him. He isn't popular on Tour, had an awful reputation in college, fell out with his parents and then had them kicked out of the US Open when he found out they'd turned up to watch him play and comes across as obnoxious and arrogant on the golf course. Easily the least likeable man on Tour.


----------



## Capella (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't like Reed either, but that is his role (chosen by him consciously or not). He is the designated bad guy. Every sport is a bit like wrestling in that respect. People want to see heros and villains. They want story. They want drama. And teh media is happy to provide that. As long as I haven't met him personally, I don't really trust my judgement on this. 

I find that Reed comes across like the ugly fat kid in the supermarket that throws a fit because he wants icecream. But I cannot pinpoint that to anything he has said or done which I have witnessed first hand (or at least, you know, like in a live broadcast on tv). Apart from his boasting that he is good enough to be among the top 5 of the world (which I would not put past him ... he is not that far offf ... I think he is no. 11 now and he was no. 7 at some point), everything else is more or less hearsay. So I might just be judging him unfairly.


----------



## Dan2501 (Apr 10, 2018)

https://deadspin.com/how-patrick-reed-became-golfs-latest-villian-1682766305

If you haven't read it already, the above is a great read and gives an insight into Reed.


----------



## ADB (Apr 10, 2018)

I couldnâ€™t give a hoot about his private life or whether he is liked or not - he is an excellent golfer who closed the Masters out down the stretch - that is worthy of respect from all true golf fans.


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2018)

I like Patrick Reed.

He's passionate about his game, been great in his 2 Ryder Cup appearances, is confident, is a proven winner, is always polite and obliging in interviews, and, has a great short game.

I couldn't give a crap about his past, family situation or anything else off the course - he's a golfer nothing more, nothing less.

Even though I wanted an Englishman, Brit', or European to win (in that order), I'm more than happy for him to win as they weren't good enough on the day:thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



			Easily the least likeable man on Tour.
		
Click to expand...

Some people think that about Woods


----------



## JamesR (Apr 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Some people think that about Woods   

Click to expand...

I thought it was Bubba who won that accolade?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 10, 2018)

drive4show said:



			Some people think that about Woods   

Click to expand...

The only difference was that many were too afraid of the reaction from Tiger's media fans had they expressed their feelings.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 10, 2018)

He's a great golfer but he risks not reaching his full potential if he carries around anger and resentments - especially relating to family - for the rest of his career.  Hope they find some reconciliation.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



https://deadspin.com/how-patrick-reed-became-golfs-latest-villian-1682766305

If you haven't read it already, the above is a great read and gives an insight into Reed.
		
Click to expand...

Great article, thanks for posting.


----------



## Slime (Apr 10, 2018)

Dan2501 said:



https://deadspin.com/how-patrick-reed-became-golfs-latest-villian-1682766305

If you haven't read it already, the above is a great read and gives an insight into Reed.
		
Click to expand...

Great article, very interesting :thup:.
I also hope he reconciles his family relationships, for all their sakes.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He's a great golfer but he risks not reaching his full potential if he carries around anger and resentments - especially relating to family - for the rest of his career.  Hope they find some reconciliation.
		
Click to expand...

How does falling out with his parents equate to not fulfilling potential. When he's at the course he's at work and do you truly believe he considers the situation for one moment. He's proved himself a capable golfer already on tour, and now has a major, something a lot of very good golfers from a loving and happy background managed.


----------



## User62651 (May 3, 2018)

So Rory has come out saying Masters is the biggest most important tournament in golf, more important to win than any other majors (or tournaments).
http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/rory-mcilroy-i-dont-care-about-the-us-open-or-the-open-156508

Whilst I tend to agree it's the most high profile tournament nowadays I feel like he's shot himself in the foot a bit there, tactless and should know better not to say it even if you think that. You want to turn up at any major or big tournament and big it up, do your job as a pro and sell the event for the sponsors. 
Puts more media attention and pressure on himself now every time April comes around too. Silly boy.:mmm:


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So Rory has come out saying Masters is the biggest most important tournament in golf, more important to win than any other majors (or tournaments).
http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/rory-mcilroy-i-dont-care-about-the-us-open-or-the-open-156508

Whilst I tend to agree it's the most high profile tournament nowadays I feel like he's shot himself in the foot a bit there, tactless and should know better not to say it even if you think that. You want to turn up at any major or big tournament and big it up, do your job as a pro and sell the event for the sponsors. 
Puts more media attention and pressure on himself now every time April comes around too. Silly boy.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

I think he's happy to call a spade a spade and put pressure on himself to be honest. He usually says what he means.


----------



## Capella (May 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			So Rory has come out saying Masters is the biggest most important tournament in golf, more important to win than any other majors (or tournaments).
http://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/news/rory-mcilroy-i-dont-care-about-the-us-open-or-the-open-156508

Whilst I tend to agree it's the most high profile tournament nowadays I feel like he's shot himself in the foot a bit there, tactless and should know better not to say it even if you think that. You want to turn up at any major or big tournament and big it up, do your job as a pro and sell the event for the sponsors. 
Puts more media attention and pressure on himself now every time April comes around too. Silly boy.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Well, since it is the only one he hasn't won yet, it makes sense that it does feel most important for him. Also, I think he does have a point. Even though we in Europe might put a bit more emphasis on the Open and would class it as at least equal to if not more important than the Masters, we tend to care a bit less about the US Open. And vice versa, I would think. And nobody really gives a rat's ass about the PGA Championship. So I guess as far as worldwide attention goes, the Masters is a clear winner.


----------

